# Getting my tools ready



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Finally getting past the starting point!*

Time and money….seems I've neither. LOL! Did make a commitment to myself that I would have my shop tools up and running by spring. It's actually happening. I'm making some headway!

First step was purchasing a Harbor Frieght Lathe which has been assembled and waiting for almost a year?


> ?? Wow.
> Second step was finding a 10 inch grizzly 3 hp 1023 and getting it home.
> Third step was finishing up some of the outside construction projects that were 85% completed while we had experience very mild weather in the beginning of winter.
> Third step was posting and selling my 20 year old 10 inch belt driven craftsman table saw.
> ...


? LOL! I had purchased some mobile bases from Northern Tools that were on sale a few years ago and just realized the rails are too short to put on the jointer! Don't sell these anymore…..LOL! Need rails, so I looked at Delta's mobile bases and I'm borrowing the idea of hardwood rails, but that requires a table saw? Damn I sold my craftsman. 
Stopped the jointer assembly and moved on to the table saw. Another LJ has been bloging about his new 1023rl grizzly and I took a hint from his problem and purchased the Super Heavy duty Shop Fox mobile base from Grizzly, which had to be assembled around the 500 pound grizzly bear! Got it mostly qassembled but realized the longer rails were too long! Dissassemble! Cut rails, and paint. Reassemble and get down to last bolt. I'm missing a washer. No problem I have a lot of hardware. And hour later…no washer! Grrrr! Found a jar of washers! Holes too small! Bored out hole and assembled, I reattached the wings to the table and turned off the light.

Oh yeah, I have to install 220 into the electric panel. Step five to be continued.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Finally getting past the starting point!*
> 
> Time and money….seems I've neither. LOL! Did make a commitment to myself that I would have my shop tools up and running by spring. It's actually happening. I'm making some headway!
> 
> ...


I hear ya!
One step forward, three steps back, turn left, go forward, turn right, navigate around an as yet incomplete tool setup and try to remember where you started & what you are doing!!! Trying to set up shop can be frustrating. If only I had a completed shop, then my shop set up would be sooo much easier!!!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Finally getting past the starting point!*
> 
> Time and money….seems I've neither. LOL! Did make a commitment to myself that I would have my shop tools up and running by spring. It's actually happening. I'm making some headway!
> 
> ...


Sometimes things do not go as we have planned…but you seemed to have had your share of hurdles. You will get it done and before you know it we will all be admiring your projects here on Lumberjocks.
When you are motivated nothing can stop you.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Finally getting past the starting point!*
> 
> Time and money….seems I've neither. LOL! Did make a commitment to myself that I would have my shop tools up and running by spring. It's actually happening. I'm making some headway!
> 
> ...


So how do you eat an elephant?

One bite at a time. Sounds like you're making headway. But take it from a seasoned shopper, sales are only a good thing if you buy what you are going to use in that particular decade!!

S


----------



## Snookie (Jul 30, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Finally getting past the starting point!*
> 
> Time and money….seems I've neither. LOL! Did make a commitment to myself that I would have my shop tools up and running by spring. It's actually happening. I'm making some headway!
> 
> ...


You sound like me when I was first getting started!!!!


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Finally getting past the starting point!*
> 
> Time and money….seems I've neither. LOL! Did make a commitment to myself that I would have my shop tools up and running by spring. It's actually happening. I'm making some headway!
> 
> ...


Doc, just reading what you have been doing around your house the last few months makes me tired! 
So if anybody deserves some quality time in the shop, it's you. Have fun making sawdust.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Finally getting past the starting point!*
> 
> Time and money….seems I've neither. LOL! Did make a commitment to myself that I would have my shop tools up and running by spring. It's actually happening. I'm making some headway!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Chaos theory applies here. LOL!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Finally getting past the starting point!*
> 
> Time and money….seems I've neither. LOL! Did make a commitment to myself that I would have my shop tools up and running by spring. It's actually happening. I'm making some headway!
> 
> ...


Doc that was a lot going on. Looks like you have been hording tools for years.
Keep us posted and updated.
This could get interesting.


----------



## benjireyes (Dec 21, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Finally getting past the starting point!*
> 
> Time and money….seems I've neither. LOL! Did make a commitment to myself that I would have my shop tools up and running by spring. It's actually happening. I'm making some headway!
> 
> ...


Had too much of everything at one time because of tool sales. Thank God I was able to sell most of them years back. It was my daughter who told me "it doesn't mean that it's cheap and you can afford it that you have to buy it" I always say this aloud whenever I have the itch to buy something that I think I might need. lol.. I hope you get everything running soon! HAve a fantastic day my friend!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Finally getting past the starting point!*
> 
> Time and money….seems I've neither. LOL! Did make a commitment to myself that I would have my shop tools up and running by spring. It's actually happening. I'm making some headway!
> 
> ...


Smart kid!


----------



## JohnnyStrawberry (Jan 20, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Finally getting past the starting point!*
> 
> Time and money….seems I've neither. LOL! Did make a commitment to myself that I would have my shop tools up and running by spring. It's actually happening. I'm making some headway!
> 
> ...


I hope you'll have time and money to complete your shop ASAP.
Keep us posted about the process. Thanks for sharing.
I'm looking forward to your projects, too.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Finally getting past the starting point!*
> 
> Time and money….seems I've neither. LOL! Did make a commitment to myself that I would have my shop tools up and running by spring. It's actually happening. I'm making some headway!
> 
> ...


Now the pressure is on! LOL!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*# Here goes nothin! LOL!*

*Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*










*look sidways!*










*Harbor Frieght Lathe added a year ago!*










*Cabinet saw and old craftsman router table on wooden table*










*Before the add ins*










*Couldn't find the current pictures, will post when I get the darn things labeled? !*

Thanks for following. Sorta feel like the Pigpen character in Penuts comics. The clound of chaos seems to hang over me. But I move through it.

Snow, finding a lost dog, and my work ( including filling out insurace billing forms..GRRRR) that pays money for food, seem to take alot of time? Oh yeah seeing what the masters are doing on LJ's and normal chores seem to take some more of that thing called time?

I took some stills which I will attempt (first time) to include. Also practicing with new digital movie camera to emulate (nice word LOL!) Andy Halewood, and Charles Neil, but in the woodbutcher style, 

Learning a new woodworking vocabulary…*3P's* Patience, Precision, Practice. We'll see how well I remember when I'm in the shop????

Started, and still in the middle of a cosmetic uplift for the Ol Lady..My 1023 Grizzly cabinet saw. When I was assembling the Sop Fox Dolly, I couldn't find the washer? And spent an hour looking through the hardware because I haven't "Put it Back", and had to bore out a washer to finish the job. Same thing! Wings went on smothly, but trying to find the bolts for the fence guide rails…..nope!

We do have a hardware store that carries a lot of stuff farmers require. So I found what I needed.

As I said…Doing cosmetic work while assembling to protect the cabinet saw from moisture in those worn places…couldn't find any Black Paint! Back to the hardware store and found something for tractors. It has a hardener to mix in, although not required. Bought it…Will use it on my Snow Plow truck as well.

Oh yeah, the dog showed up, and I shoveled slush and ice.

Saga to be continued!

But I am getting there LOL! ( Practicing the first P)


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


Not using photobucket, and I don't have my pictures labeled. This is the bench I built, but the grizzly may require removal of the longer section of the bench!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


I mainly am laughing because I am starting a complete shop overhaul and I can't find anything!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


I see in the first picture that you're not letting that bench go ANYWHERE! Good job, make it *STAY*!


----------



## andyboy (Jun 9, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


Looking good Tom. Amazing how quick you went from 30 degrees to ice and slush!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


Andy, February in Minnesota! Snow and ice today!
Joe in Ten., my wife said cheese and I provided the Ham..LOL

Monte. Know you are a well versed guy. But I have a great informative book that makes suggestions and shows some other folks shops. got to find the book in my pile…..


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


Looking good Tom…it is a lot of fun putting a shop together..even though it is easy to get antsy about wanting to work on some non-shop products…
What type of miter saw is that on your table? I don't recognize it.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


LOL! Greg, You wouldn' t. One of my first purchases from Harbor Frieght..now Discontinued like my HF 7 inch jointer planer. The tools depreciated in the box? They don't have replacement parts…LOL!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


Lookin good! I noticed the red Folgers coffee bucket in photo 2 - looks like you're a coffee connaisseur as well! I have several of those in my shop.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


Columbian!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


Added some pictures to Blog #2!


----------



## JohnnyStrawberry (Jan 20, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


Commenting on the progress: Here goes nothin'! 
I'm glad you've added some pictures.
Audacious is a nice word, too…


----------



## benjireyes (Dec 21, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


Looking good Tom. I see you got your mini comp all set up. Nothing like good music playing to get things rollin…..


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


Johnny Strawberry.. Ben called the negative forms of audacious from time to time. LOL!

Benji…Always need music to get out of my head? Some of your work could be done to a Samba? LOL!

Thank you for your support.

Have to go and do my money making job today.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


Don't work too hard Doc ! Save some for the shop . And I mean save some energy ,not money ,..
we all know woodworkers can't save money ! Best wishes .


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


Wow that's really coming together ,it's looking a lot like the house Grizzly built. You used table saw does not look like it was used much. A couple more weeks and you will be competing with Charles and sending Townsen clocks and highboy's out the door every other day. ) Enjoy Buddy you've been waiting some time for this super shop and now it's all put together I'm truly happy for you.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


Shaping right up Doc.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


Thanks for stopping by Dave. 

Forgot to add you and Stumpy to Andy Halewood and Charles Neil as video role models!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *# Here goes nothin! LOL!*
> 
> *Figured out how where to find files! added recent pics*
> 
> ...


Moment: "Mans gotta do what a mans gotta do." learned that one from an old Arkansas farmer friend who had worked WPA as a carpenter. LOL!

Jim I love charles works and he is a great teacher. I'm more of a Benji Reyes, James Krenov wannabe…LOL!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Putting the tape on my saw?*

Hey,

I'd probably figure this out but some advice might make it quicker. I have been doing some cosmetic improvement on my grizzly 1023. Shes on a super heavy duty shop fox dolly. I found a great tractor paint from my local Ace that serves the local farmers. Has a hardener in it.

Been working on my food paying job for awhile, but today had time to pull the blue tape off and reassemble the shop fox fence. HEY no shop fox fences for sale on Grizzly? No PDF? My old owners manual must be written for "real men" who don't need directions? Or pictures! LOL!

Used the 1023rl Manual PDF and got the picture to reassemble it. Still not specific? Did get it bolted together,

Got a Starrett (sp?) metal tape to take the place of the old worn out tape.

_*Heres where I need some assistance*._ I want to zero the tape? Looked on you tube. Some clever stuff re accuracy in checking blade to fence… Did find out that I would have to reset based on thin kerf or thicker blades. but no tape replacement?

Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Putting the tape on my saw?*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> ...


I'm scratching my head,it's been along time since I've done mine. If I remember right, all I did was lay a framing square so it was up against the blade made a pencil mark and zeroed the tape at that line . most fences have a fine adjustment that you can tweak it if your off a little.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Putting the tape on my saw?*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> ...


Doc,

I've got an old 1023. As I recall (from about 7 years ago), when I installed the tape, I just moved my Shop Fox fence so that it hit the blade, made a mark on some masking tape near enough where the measuring tape would go, lined up the self-stick tape measure, then fine tuned it with the little plastic marker on the fence (which is capable of considerable adjustment). I've done it twice since the fence was not adjusted properly the first time and it rubbed the numbers off the tape. I called Grizzly and got some wrong advice on the fence adjustment problem but finally figured it out myself, corrected it, and installed a new tape. I haven't had any problems since, and it's been dead-on with accuracy.

Right now we've got the motor torn apart, attempting to trouble-shoot its problem. Sure wish we knew something about motors! Grizzly doesn't sell internal motor parts so we may have to replace the motor. I'm hoping tonight's brain-storming will give us some positive results tomorrow!

I think I have a Shop Fox manual for the fence. (It's too late to head out to the shop now and check.) Let me know if you would like me to make a PDF for you.

L/W


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Putting the tape on my saw?*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> ...


Thank you lJ's

A PDF manual would be goodto have. Send me a pm?

Any issue in measurement if there is a difference in the saw blade thickness? Thin kerf vs. a denser 60 tooth blade?


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Putting the tape on my saw?*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> ...


Doc,

When you change blades, just check to see if the mark is exactly zero when the fence is touching the blade. You can easily readjust the plastic marker if necessary each time you change blades.

I do have the manual for the Shop Fox fence (Item W1410) . However, it's not in very good condition and is 27 pages (which would take me hours to send to you by dial-up) so I checked their website woodstockint.com and it is available there. If 1410 is not the one you have, and you can't find yours in their list, you can call them on 1-800-840-8420. If this still doesn't solve your problem, let me know if I can help further.

L/W


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Putting the tape on my saw?*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> ...


Thaniks!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Need some help for the next step /220 single phase GFI?*

I will have to put new wiring in for my 220 single phase 1023sl grizzly bear. Thats the next step so I can make hardwood rails for my "too short " dollies.

I have GFI's in line on all 110 circuits. It appears that I can only get a 220 GFI cuircut breaker?

Will be going to my second home..My favorite "Box Store" to pick up some electrical hardware.

Will I have to mount a 220 single phase gfi in the panel?

Thanks


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Need some help for the next step /220 single phase GFI?*
> 
> I will have to put new wiring in for my 220 single phase 1023sl grizzly bear. Thats the next step so I can make hardwood rails for my "too short " dollies.
> 
> ...


Should fit in the place of a normal breaker. Not sure you need one for that though. If you haven't already, check the code.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Need some help for the next step /220 single phase GFI?*
> 
> I will have to put new wiring in for my 220 single phase 1023sl grizzly bear. Thats the next step so I can make hardwood rails for my "too short " dollies.
> 
> ...


cant wait to see your shop…good luck with your wiring.., well its a bit more then luck..make sure you wire it right. dont want to see a cloud over your way…or any bright flashes…what will be your next project doc…are you going to surprise us with a masterpiece..yes…grizz


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Need some help for the next step /220 single phase GFI?*
> 
> I will have to put new wiring in for my 220 single phase 1023sl grizzly bear. Thats the next step so I can make hardwood rails for my "too short " dollies.
> 
> ...


Good luck, Doc…hope everything works out for ya! I probably need to do that as well!


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Need some help for the next step /220 single phase GFI?*
> 
> I will have to put new wiring in for my 220 single phase 1023sl grizzly bear. Thats the next step so I can make hardwood rails for my "too short " dollies.
> 
> ...


I used 220 GFCIs for the general outlets my shop because I used Edison (shared neutral) circuits, and you can't do that with sockets. Dayumn those suckers were pricey. And I had to special-order them.

However, I believe that code says that if you only have a single dedicated outlet you don't need a GFCI. This is for things like freezers and other single-purpose appliances (where nuisance trips could be hugely expensive), but it suggests that you should be able to get away with a standard 220 breaker. Check with your local building department, but I'd just go with a single outlet and a regular breaker.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Need some help for the next step /220 single phase GFI?*
> 
> I will have to put new wiring in for my 220 single phase 1023sl grizzly bear. Thats the next step so I can make hardwood rails for my "too short " dollies.
> 
> ...


Thanks,

I have a call in. Have a permit that I have to keep renewing because I asked for an inspection after the electricial broughtthe wiring to the shop.. He and I finished the outlets. The inspector wanted some things done differently, and that was a couple of years ago. Grizzly manual for the old bear suggests a dedicated 20 amp. But that was a awhile ago.

The COST of ground faults for the 110 are about 6 for one GFI 220! Don't want to have to redo it?

Gizzman! I'm a pretty good carpenter/contactor/electrician. I have lots of information/ but my experience at* fine woodworking* is minimal. Lots of practice on prototypes?

You can see some of the shop in blog #2

LittlePaw, if it doesn't work the first time…that's normal! LOL!


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Need some help for the next step /220 single phase GFI?*
> 
> I will have to put new wiring in for my 220 single phase 1023sl grizzly bear. Thats the next step so I can make hardwood rails for my "too short " dollies.
> 
> ...


Hi:
Something dose not make since Doc.
I have 220 circuits in my shop and none are Ground Fault. I bought a 20 Amp & 30 Amp breaker a couple weeks ago and they were not G F. Take another look in the Big Box Store. The only thing of is where you live they have a special Code for out buildings. All my 110 Volt circuits are G F protected.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Need some help for the next step /220 single phase GFI?*
> 
> I will have to put new wiring in for my 220 single phase 1023sl grizzly bear. Thats the next step so I can make hardwood rails for my "too short " dollies.
> 
> ...


Checked with local electrician. Going with straight 220 circuit breaker …which I have. Thanks for input.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Outfeed table with router?*



















My ol' 1023sl grzzly mama bear has just had her face lift. LOL I'm getting the materials together and clearing space to install my 220 line. Thanks for the advice!

Looking around on LJ's for an outfeed table that will serve as router table and assembly table. Shop space where sawing will occurr is narrow. For saftey reasons and mobility I thought I'd like to do a multipurpose table?

Found collapsable, dedicated, Norm lookalikes, and even checked out Woodwhisperer, cause Mark usually has something.

Problem: The router tables on saws are in extension, and my space is limited. The outfeeds are flat surfaced with slots for sleds, or mitergage.

Has any one built something similar to my multipurpose outfeed table?

What might be the challenges?

Thanks


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Outfeed table with router?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Doc, that looks like the 10 yr old Gizz I almost bought! After reading all the comments (yours too), I decided against it for $750 because it was a 3 phase 5hp monster and I had to either run a 3phase line to my shop (extra cost) or buy a different motor or buy an converter. . . . sort of like buying a 18 wheeler to go grocery shopping at Walmart! LWL!!! So by the time I can turn it on and use it, I might as well add a few more bucks and buy a brand new one that's ready to go! I sure am glad I blogged it before buying it though. My fellow LJs were most helpful and I thank all for that! So now you're ready to make something, hey?! Looks like you're just having too much fun, Doc!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Outfeed table with router?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul,

Thanks for checking in. Mamabear is single phase. Got her on craig's list. There was a 5hp single phase but it went quickly. My Craftsman was a pretty good saw. I kept her in good condition for 20 years. I was saving to by the 5 hp grizzly, and even asked the techs there about it. Single phase. This was half the cost and no shipping but I drove 2 hours to pick her up. Each way! The guy was a cabinet builder for 20 years and still going strong. All Grizzly tools? He was buying the new one because the rl has the riving knife, and this one had been in service for many years. Depreciated in his taxes?

Yeah I guess this is fun. More like relief? Making order out of chaos. LOL!


----------



## horky (May 18, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Outfeed table with router?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doc, you might want to consider putting an extension on the right end. You have rails hanging out that way than can be used. Your router could be mounted in this extension. As for the outfeed table and limited space, I have mine off the back and it folds down for saw movement storage when not in use. Some pics..


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Outfeed table with router?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thomas…You could always add a router lift to your table saw extension extension table. I have an extension table on my saw that is 36 wide and 96 long and have considered installing a router lift at the far end. I couldn't use my rip fence as a router fence also as is dome with the router installed on the wing. I have to figure the best way to have a router fence for it that is easily removable since it is an extension table and work table…
I do have a separate router cabinet but a second setup would always come in handy to keep from frequent bit changes.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Outfeed table with router?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Input is appreciated,

FYI the width of my shop is about 13 ft. At present the frankenbench I built was to the hieght of my old craftsman. The bear is lower even with the dolly. I built it to do metal work or heavy pounding, and anchored to the wall. Live and learn? This has to go, but only one section. The outfeed table appears to be my only option regarding space consideration? 
My Idea is to add layers to the table surface eg. a sheet of 1/2 inch laminated mdf or plywood to be the assemblytable. Can use it to protect saw surface as well?

Router lift? Maybe out of my pocketbook range right now, and I have a 2.5 hp HP plunge router for heavier routing w/ hardwoods. I have a porter cable router for dovetail etc. And a good old craftsman from days gone by w/ router table. Not great but will get me started?

Charles Neil has a heavy table specific to heavy routing, made from an old door. The trigger for the multiple use idea.

Thanks guys, gotta go do some chores since I just got home.

Later


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*"Houston we have lift off!"*

Quick update: Installed a new metal conduit 220 single phase line for the mama bear 1023sl grizzly. NEMA has made some changes since this saw was built. 20 amp circuit has a different plug and socket. Found it out through trial and error and Google. I had the sticks of conduit sitting for a few years, and found my bender. Took awhile and some wrong bends, but I got it together and pulled the wire. ( Wouldn't pay me for the job…LOL!)

I was going to wire an extension cord for 20 amp 220, but I didn't pay attention to the socket purchase. "Oh Dah!" so I have to exchange it. GRRR! My local Ace/Fleet Farm does not carry 220 stuff unless it is for appliances. Fortunately I'm going to work tommorrow, around 44 miles away.

The good news is *" Mama bear fired up and running. Blade running true".*

Next step is back to my dollies that have rails that are too short and Northern Tool doesn't sell them now…sigh!

Will be cutting rails for my dolly that will go under my jointer/planer. Which is the next assembly project.

And the saga continues…inch by inch I now have a foot! And a tool completed.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *"Houston we have lift off!"*
> 
> Quick update: Installed a new metal conduit 220 single phase line for the mama bear 1023sl grizzly. NEMA has made some changes since this saw was built. 20 amp circuit has a different plug and socket. Found it out through trial and error and Google. I had the sticks of conduit sitting for a few years, and found my bender. Took awhile and some wrong bends, but I got it together and pulled the wire. ( Wouldn't pay me for the job…LOL!)
> 
> ...


Getting there is half the fun, Doc!  Then the joy of using it starts! :O


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *"Houston we have lift off!"*
> 
> Quick update: Installed a new metal conduit 220 single phase line for the mama bear 1023sl grizzly. NEMA has made some changes since this saw was built. 20 amp circuit has a different plug and socket. Found it out through trial and error and Google. I had the sticks of conduit sitting for a few years, and found my bender. Took awhile and some wrong bends, but I got it together and pulled the wire. ( Wouldn't pay me for the job…LOL!)
> 
> ...


That's good news. All my 220 tools have dryer plugs as that's what was handy!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *"Houston we have lift off!"*
> 
> Quick update: Installed a new metal conduit 220 single phase line for the mama bear 1023sl grizzly. NEMA has made some changes since this saw was built. 20 amp circuit has a different plug and socket. Found it out through trial and error and Google. I had the sticks of conduit sitting for a few years, and found my bender. Took awhile and some wrong bends, but I got it together and pulled the wire. ( Wouldn't pay me for the job…LOL!)
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that your shop is progressing. Before you know it we will all be singing the praises of Thomas projects posted on Lumberjocks…!

I have four 220 circuits in my shop and wish I had installed more…install as many as you possibly can and you will be glad in the long run.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *"Houston we have lift off!"*
> 
> Quick update: Installed a new metal conduit 220 single phase line for the mama bear 1023sl grizzly. NEMA has made some changes since this saw was built. 20 amp circuit has a different plug and socket. Found it out through trial and error and Google. I had the sticks of conduit sitting for a few years, and found my bender. Took awhile and some wrong bends, but I got it together and pulled the wire. ( Wouldn't pay me for the job…LOL!)
> 
> ...


LOL! Thanks guys. I will have to have the electrical inspector in to give final approval. He comes back every year to see if I have finished. Had to use the correct stuff. The first time he came in he pointed at several of my clever ideas and told me to "change them!"

Helps re insurance to have inspection.

Greg it may be awhile ..have to make errors to learn my tools? re measured the shop width…11 ft 6" It used to be a sinle stall attatched to my small animal barn. Hind sight is 20-20? I've so much hind sight I can walk backwards.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *"Houston we have lift off!"*
> 
> Quick update: Installed a new metal conduit 220 single phase line for the mama bear 1023sl grizzly. NEMA has made some changes since this saw was built. 20 amp circuit has a different plug and socket. Found it out through trial and error and Google. I had the sticks of conduit sitting for a few years, and found my bender. Took awhile and some wrong bends, but I got it together and pulled the wire. ( Wouldn't pay me for the job…LOL!)
> 
> ...


Just keep plugging away. Big projects coming in the near future.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *"Houston we have lift off!"*
> 
> Quick update: Installed a new metal conduit 220 single phase line for the mama bear 1023sl grizzly. NEMA has made some changes since this saw was built. 20 amp circuit has a different plug and socket. Found it out through trial and error and Google. I had the sticks of conduit sitting for a few years, and found my bender. Took awhile and some wrong bends, but I got it together and pulled the wire. ( Wouldn't pay me for the job…LOL!)
> 
> ...


You guys lead the way. I'll try to follow. LOL! gotta go do some chores.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *"Houston we have lift off!"*
> 
> Quick update: Installed a new metal conduit 220 single phase line for the mama bear 1023sl grizzly. NEMA has made some changes since this saw was built. 20 amp circuit has a different plug and socket. Found it out through trial and error and Google. I had the sticks of conduit sitting for a few years, and found my bender. Took awhile and some wrong bends, but I got it together and pulled the wire. ( Wouldn't pay me for the job…LOL!)
> 
> ...


But you have the tool running, congrats


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *"Houston we have lift off!"*
> 
> Quick update: Installed a new metal conduit 220 single phase line for the mama bear 1023sl grizzly. NEMA has made some changes since this saw was built. 20 amp circuit has a different plug and socket. Found it out through trial and error and Google. I had the sticks of conduit sitting for a few years, and found my bender. Took awhile and some wrong bends, but I got it together and pulled the wire. ( Wouldn't pay me for the job…LOL!)
> 
> ...


*NormG* Thanks!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*

This is what I told him….

I am moving forward and backwards at the same time. Got a challenge from a friend who I had challenged awhile ago. He is through his angst and has sold a major painting, plus others. He said "just go out and play with the wood." I agreed. Then the electrical inspector called asking if I had finished yet? That became my priority. Finished it and made a major mistake which he has had me correct.

Yesterday I finished putting together some concrete pads. Had to adjust for a very crooked concrete floor. Will be building a large shelf to put my crap on.

I had gone to my shop to play with the wood and couldn't find a place to DO anything! Dangerous as well?

Probably another week as I will be seeing the few clients I have (psychology) and after all that, and before finishing assembly of my jointer/planer, floor drill press, and delta dust collector…...I have a piece of ash that has dried and checked that I will make a sitting stool when feeding my outside/and barn cats.

Have a title for when I post it…"Sitting on my ash!"

Gotta call the electrical inspector to get him to sign off.

No simple answers.

Tom/akaDocSavage45


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


A little progress at a time buddy, before you know it you will be out there in the shop making Bombe chest by the dozens.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


LOL! I do have Charles Neil's DVD for the Bombe box. ( Hey we've got a spelling checker! YEA!)


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


Things never progress as fast as we would like them to when we look ahead…but before you know it they are done and we are looking back at what we have accomplished. I remember staring at the open grass out back and wondering if I would ever get my shop completed… that space is now my crowded workshop.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


As long as progress is being made and you're happy.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


As you do, I also have the title for my project in place well before I actually complete the work. For my snake chair I was also going to play on the words asp, ash and as…. Good luck with the electrical inspector. Prior to retirement I worked for Ontario's electrical inspection agency.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


*Peter:* The irony is not wasted on me…LOL, 
*Monte: * Not HAPPY yet but seeing that I am getting there relives my stress.
*Greg; * My concern is my shop is too full of stuff ( being polite, LOL)

Thanks for your support.

My friend Mark said "play with the wood." My wife said "do what you know until you learn the new equipment'

I am listening. Inspector coming this afternoon.


----------



## andyboy (Jun 9, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


Good on ya Tom. You will get there and it is a pain working in a mess (I Know!)
I had a bit of a weekend sharpening tools and on my Ash a bit too. he he.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


HEY TOM, IT LOOKS LIKE YOU PROGRESSED A FEW FEET FORWARD, THEN SLIPPED ON SOME KITTY POO AND THEN BACK ABOUT 4 FEET..opps i hate when i accidently type in caps…sorry…not yelling…....i mean why should i yell, should i lay on the couch and figure it out…it might turn into a nap…..so this is what i think, you were doing good and making progress but then you had a cat ass tro fee..and it all went into a ball of fur…..im a little short on sleep , so my disclaimer is , nothing i say here am i accountable for…so the main question is, are you going to make anything..i will wait for part 2 here to see what develops…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


news flash, i just had this idea, why dont you commision me to make something for you and you can then claim that you made it….we wont tell anyone…..LOL…..ok im going out to the shop…im making progress on the coffin…at this rate i might need it sooner then later….....]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


Might even make some functional stuff for animals? But I understand that that market may not be lucrative right now.

Hey quit stealing my ash jokes! LOL!

Grizz I understand you are a tired coffin builder. The first piece I will make is a butt seat for feeding the cats as my knees are getting older.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


Andy,

I see you working in your home shop. And I say "I can do it." LOL


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


Keep at it and breath…. I do the same thing… LOL Charles Neil video how cool!!!!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


Good News. Electrical inspector passed my electrical work! TA,TA! Waiting for my cement pads to set up. Like waiting for water to boil. LOL!

*Ken:* Have known Charles for many years. I just can't afford to go to a workshop. Have most every video he has put out. Can't get the Townsend Clock build as he is only releasing it to members of his mastering woodworking classes.


----------



## benjireyes (Dec 21, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


"Sitting on my ash" hahahahahaha I love that! Be well Tom!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


*Benji,*

Thanks for checking in. **


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


You are a Psychologist too? I am duly inpressed! I thought Doc was just a nickname.
Well, I have to get up off my ash and get busy!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Uncle Stumpy asked if I had any projects yet? LOL!*
> 
> This is what I told him….
> 
> ...


Yep and I hate the paperwork! The name I chose DocSavage45 is the duality of my nature, even though it is an old comic book hero. A doctor that kicks ASH!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Still here!*

Haven't posted in awhile re: my tools and shop. I have made progress and have shared that with a few LJ's. I have succeeded in getting through my electrical inspection and now have an approved box in the Cau Haus.

I ran metal conduit for my 220 single phase cabinet saw. Had some sticks of metal conduit from a project many years ago. Had to do some tricky(for me) bends and twists to get around ceiling joists and the metal gas pipe for the furnace. Of course I screwed it up! Brain function slows with age if it's not used in a particular area. Looked at some bend and tried to bend it on the floor. *Backwards!*

Good thing I had it inspected. Went to local Box Store and even checked out NEMA and still picked the wrong outlet! Eyes also diminish with age. I need glasses for close up! The electrical inspector was quite kind, as this was my third year..LOL! Been busy doing other things. he pointed out that I had chosen 110 plugs and outlet….*GRRRR! * Rewired my extension cord and the plug on the saw and the outlet. He put his stamp on the box! Sigh!

After that…looked around and found *NO CLEAR SPACE TO WORK IN THE ENTIRE BUILDING!*Set about to improve my safety, and create order. Built a floor to (low) ceiling shelf. It's plumb and level. Attached to support the floor joists for the second floor. Had to pour concrete footers to get the upright posts stable. Small pads take as long as knee walls!

Finished it last night. not square…but close enough…shelves. Started moving materials and tools onto the shelves. I have way too many gallons of exterior oil stain! Another story….

Will be cleaning up the benches and floors in the work area, after doing insurance billing for my psychology practice( I hate paperwork!)

And it's me and that piece of ash. It's sat for a long time in a dry space in winter for a few years now. I'm going to use a trick I learned from Charles Niel to remove them.

Hope to have some pictures and progress on an actual piece of furniture????? LOL

Thanks for following my babble.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Still here!*
> 
> Haven't posted in awhile re: my tools and shop. I have made progress and have shared that with a few LJ's. I have succeeded in getting through my electrical inspection and now have an approved box in the Cau Haus.
> 
> ...


Keep on trucking Tom,there's always set backs but it sounds like your fighting your way through them.You getting closer to having everything in order. I look forward to the photo's.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Still here!*
> 
> Haven't posted in awhile re: my tools and shop. I have made progress and have shared that with a few LJ's. I have succeeded in getting through my electrical inspection and now have an approved box in the Cau Haus.
> 
> ...


babble , babble , babble some, keep on doing it and the shop will come…plenty of power to make the tools whine, the moving of hand planes, the sound is divine, were all standing by, waiting for this day, when doc will want to come out and play…....


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Still here!*
> 
> Haven't posted in awhile re: my tools and shop. I have made progress and have shared that with a few LJ's. I have succeeded in getting through my electrical inspection and now have an approved box in the Cau Haus.
> 
> ...


Hopefully a few folks are paying attention. You're giving a lot of good information for others that are planning to put together a shop.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Still here!*
> 
> Haven't posted in awhile re: my tools and shop. I have made progress and have shared that with a few LJ's. I have succeeded in getting through my electrical inspection and now have an approved box in the Cau Haus.
> 
> ...


Jim, Grizz, Monty,

Thanks for your support gentlemen! As I said I'm a pretty fair carpenter.. like my grandfather said" I cut it off twice, and it was still too short".. And I've built a few homes in my past. I think of my self as a "Woodbutcher" wanting to be an artisan. Inching forward????


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Still here!*
> 
> Haven't posted in awhile re: my tools and shop. I have made progress and have shared that with a few LJ's. I have succeeded in getting through my electrical inspection and now have an approved box in the Cau Haus.
> 
> ...


We are all Anxiously awaiting your first Lumberjocks project masterpiece….
I know you are having fun because getting the shop together is enjoyable and a constant work in progress.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Still here!*
> 
> Haven't posted in awhile re: my tools and shop. I have made progress and have shared that with a few LJ's. I have succeeded in getting through my electrical inspection and now have an approved box in the Cau Haus.
> 
> ...


Wow Greg,

Did you read "woodbutcher?" LOL!

My little stool will be my starter, and I have read a bunch and watched the masters like yourself , Benji, Charles Neil, and krenov…with awe. I hope I just get a piece together that's not screwed up! LOL!

Back to insurance billing…can I hear a BOOOOOOO!


----------



## andyboy (Jun 9, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Still here!*
> 
> Haven't posted in awhile re: my tools and shop. I have made progress and have shared that with a few LJ's. I have succeeded in getting through my electrical inspection and now have an approved box in the Cau Haus.
> 
> ...


All good Tom. Don't be too precious about the clutter. Make it too tidy you won't know where anything is he he. I just got glasses for close up and I hate them. Fine if I don't move, but when I turn my head the whole world is on the sea! Stop beating yourself up re mistakes. "learning experiences" thats all they are.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Still here!*
> 
> Haven't posted in awhile re: my tools and shop. I have made progress and have shared that with a few LJ's. I have succeeded in getting through my electrical inspection and now have an approved box in the Cau Haus.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy,

You must be around 40 years of age. Had perfect vision up 'til then. And the small print disappeared! I've got a lot of information from hundreds of books and videos from people like yourself.

Knowledge comes from making mistakes…That's why I am knowledgeable in many areas, just this is another area I've got to gain some experiential knowledge.

Like your marking sticks, which give the same mark every time.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Still here!*
> 
> Haven't posted in awhile re: my tools and shop. I have made progress and have shared that with a few LJ's. I have succeeded in getting through my electrical inspection and now have an approved box in the Cau Haus.
> 
> ...


All right Doc I cant wait for you to get geared up and woodworking.
Sounds like progress.
Thumbs up


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Still here!*
> 
> Haven't posted in awhile re: my tools and shop. I have made progress and have shared that with a few LJ's. I have succeeded in getting through my electrical inspection and now have an approved box in the Cau Haus.
> 
> ...


Thanks,

I'm probably going to get involved with my power tools for awhile,,,,,


----------



## benjireyes (Dec 21, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Still here!*
> 
> Haven't posted in awhile re: my tools and shop. I have made progress and have shared that with a few LJ's. I have succeeded in getting through my electrical inspection and now have an approved box in the Cau Haus.
> 
> ...


Anxiously waiting for your first project Tom. I'm sure it will be noteworthy piece after all the preparation to get started. Imagine if we all live near each other….. Maybe we'll end up opening beers after just 10 minutes of helping you set up and continue on for a whole week. Hahaha Meanwhile…..Have fun setting up. Cheers Tom!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Still here!*
> 
> Haven't posted in awhile re: my tools and shop. I have made progress and have shared that with a few LJ's. I have succeeded in getting through my electrical inspection and now have an approved box in the Cau Haus.
> 
> ...


Benji,

Thanks! I imagine you have some great beer choices…LOL! Nice to have the support of you talented band of brothers. Definitely intimidating too!

Yesterday…Spent 4 hrs making a small dent in all the accumulation of materials from all the years. Hey I found a bench under some of it! Oh yeah I can find places to walk as well! LOL!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Still here!*
> 
> Haven't posted in awhile re: my tools and shop. I have made progress and have shared that with a few LJ's. I have succeeded in getting through my electrical inspection and now have an approved box in the Cau Haus.
> 
> ...


Hi Doc … Been reading up on your extensive workshop setup … and can't wait to see you "Sitting on Your Ash"!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Still here!*
> 
> Haven't posted in awhile re: my tools and shop. I have made progress and have shared that with a few LJ's. I have succeeded in getting through my electrical inspection and now have an approved box in the Cau Haus.
> 
> ...


Thanks Elaine,

Made some progress, a small dent, and I had a number of set backs. Know this happens to all of us. Will post some of "Lake woe is me" tomorrow. The drama continues…....


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*What is the status?*

*An update re: progress if it can be called that?* The first picture is a somewhat organized chaos! I realized that I was in Hazzard County as my benches and the floor were filled with materials, tools and garbage. I decided that after the electric box was approved to go out and work on that "piece of ash." But I was unable to move.










The second picture is a slight evolution of progress? I actually put in about three of my shop DAZE getting materials and tools put on the floor to ceiling shelving I built, which took more time than I expected…OH DAH!








!https:/

The third picture, which should be the last in this sequence, is that ash that I had cut in two to work on the checks and splits that had developed. Found out why Charles Neil is always right…LOL! The piece was given to me as a sample. Its from the center of the log and near the first cut off the log. The piece split right where Charles said "it always splits and checks here." GRRR!

Wanted to do a butterfly, Nakashima style on the organic piece. Didn't have a mortising bit! Ordered one. When I put it into my porter cable plunge router and tried to use the bushing . It ate it up. Brass! 
go figure????? Waiting on a Porter Cable bushing set.










The last three photos show why it took some time. I jacked up the second floor joists and set the posts to help support my second floor and plumb the support posts.

This is the floor to ceiling shelving that I built. 2 ft deep and 8 ft wide! I loaded it up and now have some organized chaos! The shelving took around 2 weeks with work and waiting for the concrete pads to set up. No level surfaces in my Cau Haus!

/storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/mmrkx6w.jpg!



















Damn, even though they are small pads they took a week to set. This gave me a flat and level as well as strong base to set the posts.










I am now trying to get my plane blades sharpened, and my planes functional.. playing with my routers and the piece of ash!

Spring time is here. I missed my objective of having my jointer planer assembled as well as my floor drill press, which is still in a box under material in another room in the shop!

My old Victorian house is in need of maintenance she is 140 years old and has lots of character but she requires more energy than a normal house/ rebuilt THE BACK PORCH, ADDED INSULATED WINDOWS AND ADDITIONAL FRAMING. it's 80 % finished on inside and needs something to stay in character on the outside.

Another reason for my lack of follow through is I lost two more of my cats to Feline Leukemia this past month.

Three inches forward…two inches back.

Later my friends


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the status?*
> 
> *An update re: progress if it can be called that?* The first picture is a somewhat organized chaos! I realized that I was in Hazzard County as my benches and the floor were filled with materials, tools and garbage. I decided that after the electric box was approved to go out and work on that "piece of ash." But I was unable to move.
> 
> ...


The shops coming along very well .Keep on plugging the rest of it will still come together for you.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the status?*
> 
> *An update re: progress if it can be called that?* The first picture is a somewhat organized chaos! I realized that I was in Hazzard County as my benches and the floor were filled with materials, tools and garbage. I decided that after the electric box was approved to go out and work on that "piece of ash." But I was unable to move.
> 
> ...


Jim,

Been awhile since I posted. You actually commented before I finished my write up…LOL!


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the status?*
> 
> *An update re: progress if it can be called that?* The first picture is a somewhat organized chaos! I realized that I was in Hazzard County as my benches and the floor were filled with materials, tools and garbage. I decided that after the electric box was approved to go out and work on that "piece of ash." But I was unable to move.
> 
> ...


The shop is coming together. It looks like you are going to have a lot of room.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the status?*
> 
> *An update re: progress if it can be called that?* The first picture is a somewhat organized chaos! I realized that I was in Hazzard County as my benches and the floor were filled with materials, tools and garbage. I decided that after the electric box was approved to go out and work on that "piece of ash." But I was unable to move.
> 
> ...


My kind of Chaos requires a lot of room around me! LOL! It's only been a thousand and 3 days since I said I'd do this! LOL!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the status?*
> 
> *An update re: progress if it can be called that?* The first picture is a somewhat organized chaos! I realized that I was in Hazzard County as my benches and the floor were filled with materials, tools and garbage. I decided that after the electric box was approved to go out and work on that "piece of ash." But I was unable to move.
> 
> ...


Before you know it al will be ready to start woodworking and all the delays will be behind you…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the status?*
> 
> *An update re: progress if it can be called that?* The first picture is a somewhat organized chaos! I realized that I was in Hazzard County as my benches and the floor were filled with materials, tools and garbage. I decided that after the electric box was approved to go out and work on that "piece of ash." But I was unable to move.
> 
> ...


I can only hope….  How's the saw coming?


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the status?*
> 
> *An update re: progress if it can be called that?* The first picture is a somewhat organized chaos! I realized that I was in Hazzard County as my benches and the floor were filled with materials, tools and garbage. I decided that after the electric box was approved to go out and work on that "piece of ash." But I was unable to move.
> 
> ...


Oh Doc … I'm so sorry to hear about your cats! 
You've put in lots of hard work getting things the way you want … even taking care of your 140 year old love  Hope your summer proves to be a mixture of relaxation and creative recreation for you!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the status?*
> 
> *An update re: progress if it can be called that?* The first picture is a somewhat organized chaos! I realized that I was in Hazzard County as my benches and the floor were filled with materials, tools and garbage. I decided that after the electric box was approved to go out and work on that "piece of ash." But I was unable to move.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the status?*
> 
> *An update re: progress if it can be called that?* The first picture is a somewhat organized chaos! I realized that I was in Hazzard County as my benches and the floor were filled with materials, tools and garbage. I decided that after the electric box was approved to go out and work on that "piece of ash." But I was unable to move.
> 
> ...


awe dam doc, im sure sorry for the loss of your kitties, im getting tired of loosing my furry friends, but i love them to much to not do my part, if i could i would get every animal that went into the pound here, i have 2 acres and could build a feline habitat and then a canine habitat…...i just need the money, if some rich person would like to help my cause, i would be forever grateful, now doc i sure want pictures of you wrestling with your table saw, so get off your ash and dont rely on your laurel…you must be pining to get busy with wood..lol


----------



## JohnnyStrawberry (Jan 20, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the status?*
> 
> *An update re: progress if it can be called that?* The first picture is a somewhat organized chaos! I realized that I was in Hazzard County as my benches and the floor were filled with materials, tools and garbage. I decided that after the electric box was approved to go out and work on that "piece of ash." But I was unable to move.
> 
> ...


Nice shelving! Good to see your progress. Every time I read your latest post I think of how fortunate I am with my shop…
You should post some photos on the house upgrade as well.
Best wishes, Johnny.


----------



## Serradura (Jan 29, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the status?*
> 
> *An update re: progress if it can be called that?* The first picture is a somewhat organized chaos! I realized that I was in Hazzard County as my benches and the floor were filled with materials, tools and garbage. I decided that after the electric box was approved to go out and work on that "piece of ash." But I was unable to move.
> 
> ...


Good progress on the shop. I'm along way with mine….. Great to follow and someday soon… I will be putting tools in mine (I hope)


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the status?*
> 
> *An update re: progress if it can be called that?* The first picture is a somewhat organized chaos! I realized that I was in Hazzard County as my benches and the floor were filled with materials, tools and garbage. I decided that after the electric box was approved to go out and work on that "piece of ash." But I was unable to move.
> 
> ...


Grizz,

Thanks, Have lost 12 cats (outside kitties) to feline leukemia in the past 14 months and a few didn't come back. There are left outside, and I will eventually post my "catty shack" story w/pictures of the build. Grizz I used my band saw, and table saw while screwing up my piece of ash…LOL!
Johnny,

It's the journey we have sometime vs. the journey we choose. Thanks 

Serradura,

I'd suggest..from experience..LOL that you buy the best you can afford. Learn them when you get them??? LOL!

Best of luck on your journey.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the status?*
> 
> *An update re: progress if it can be called that?* The first picture is a somewhat organized chaos! I realized that I was in Hazzard County as my benches and the floor were filled with materials, tools and garbage. I decided that after the electric box was approved to go out and work on that "piece of ash." But I was unable to move.
> 
> ...


Progress is still being made.

Sorry to hear about the cats.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the status?*
> 
> *An update re: progress if it can be called that?* The first picture is a somewhat organized chaos! I realized that I was in Hazzard County as my benches and the floor were filled with materials, tools and garbage. I decided that after the electric box was approved to go out and work on that "piece of ash." But I was unable to move.
> 
> ...


Doc looks like you have been hording all the nice slabs.
Looking good.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the status?*
> 
> *An update re: progress if it can be called that?* The first picture is a somewhat organized chaos! I realized that I was in Hazzard County as my benches and the floor were filled with materials, tools and garbage. I decided that after the electric box was approved to go out and work on that "piece of ash." But I was unable to move.
> 
> ...


It's nice looking Dave but it's splitting and checking big time!

Getting there.

Thanks Monte for the sentiments. How's your newest POWER TOOL doing?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*The eagle has landed!*

My goal was to have my equipment up and running by Spring. I had a detour in building the shelving, and having to make the rails for the equipment dollies. It's Mid-Spring and today I reassembled my 6×48 belt sander floor model. This is the last piece of shop equipment that sat idle or in a box depreciating for 7 years. *It is not pictured here.*

The first picture is my 7" jointer planer from Harbor Freight ( now discontinued) After attempting to read the directions ( sparse and inconsistent) I realized I had to stop. I want the shop equipment to be on dollies and I had purchased them from Northern Tool at a reasonable price. ( Now discontinued) I am unable to use the steel tubing that came with it. Too short! Solved the problem by stealing an idea from one of the companies that sell you the corner brackets and you provide wooden rails. Used hardwood ( ash LOL!) and I had to true it up by hand as my rabbit jointer was not assembled. I found my old planes and had to sharpen the blades. Eventually I shaped the rails and assembled the mobile base for the jointer. ( used this on the dolly for the drill press)




























Got to this point in my stumbling assembly and found that the guide fence was the wrong one. Oh yeah did I mention it's discontinued! *GRRRR! * Gave up and cleaned up my work area. The back was made for a different size jointer , also discontinued! It has tabs which sit on each side of the feed table. * Bright idea*!I used my 7" grinder and ground the tabs off of the cast Iron guide fence. The I had to find metric hex head bolts and a metric driver. My local Farm and Fleet/Ace Hardware had the bolts. And it is assembled. Have to make a chip collector for it








The next machine is my Delta Planer which I had to remove the rust which was on the rollers and clean the knives and clean up the body. Oh yeah It's depreciated and discontinued. They have replaced it with a second model in 7 years.










The next item took some engineering and my come-a-long! You can see the modified rails in the Dolly. I was able to use the jointer on them. About one third the time of my hand planning !










This is my set up in assembling the Head onto the column of the 17 inch 1 hp floor drill press. Oh yeah its *DISCONTINUED*! This went amazingly well. Made a sling out of jute rope and ratcheted it up above the previously assembled column. I was lucky as I expected it to not get above the column on my first try.










The dolly out of sequence LOL!









Assembled and running! The Woosie Wins!










The last picture is my 1.5 hp Delta Dust Collector The Chorus replies *IT'S DISCONTINUED! * This too had rust on the impeller and the rust had also gotten under the paint on the blower housing. Sanded, primered, painted, and reassembled.

*It's been a long journey. Thanks for your support and encouragement.*

Looked around for my Woodstock chip collector lid I bought many years ago. Does not fit any of the trash cans at my local Menards HMMM should I have expected it to fit. The chorus *"It's Discontinued!"*

So I saw Stumpy Nubbs last show and I will be building a chip collector to precede my dust collector

I have been playing with my natural edge piece of ash. and I have a picture of the project in my head. I will put it together practicing with my new depreciated tools. LOL!

After this my old Victorian house needs some upgrading and maintenance. I will be building some cabinets to go under the windows and making some decorative trim in keeping with the country Victorian exterior. It won't be furniture for awhile but it will be woodworking and practicing with my shop equipment.


----------



## JohnnyStrawberry (Jan 20, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *The eagle has landed!*
> 
> My goal was to have my equipment up and running by Spring. I had a detour in building the shelving, and having to make the rails for the equipment dollies. It's Mid-Spring and today I reassembled my 6×48 belt sander floor model. This is the last piece of shop equipment that sat idle or in a box depreciating for 7 years. *It is not pictured here.*
> 
> ...


Putting casters on anything is always worth the time.
Nice progress.
Any text? Or was I too fast? :-D


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *The eagle has landed!*
> 
> My goal was to have my equipment up and running by Spring. I had a detour in building the shelving, and having to make the rails for the equipment dollies. It's Mid-Spring and today I reassembled my 6×48 belt sander floor model. This is the last piece of shop equipment that sat idle or in a box depreciating for 7 years. *It is not pictured here.*
> 
> ...


Doing great. Almost time to start making a big pile of sawdust.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *The eagle has landed!*
> 
> My goal was to have my equipment up and running by Spring. I had a detour in building the shelving, and having to make the rails for the equipment dollies. It's Mid-Spring and today I reassembled my 6×48 belt sander floor model. This is the last piece of shop equipment that sat idle or in a box depreciating for 7 years. *It is not pictured here.*
> 
> ...


Looking good Doc. Hope the blog isn't discontinued.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *The eagle has landed!*
> 
> My goal was to have my equipment up and running by Spring. I had a detour in building the shelving, and having to make the rails for the equipment dollies. It's Mid-Spring and today I reassembled my 6×48 belt sander floor model. This is the last piece of shop equipment that sat idle or in a box depreciating for 7 years. *It is not pictured here.*
> 
> ...


I am impressed that you had the presence of mind to add temporary supports to the structure as you used it to hoist your DP. One doesn't want one's roof to become… *Discontinued*.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *The eagle has landed!*
> 
> My goal was to have my equipment up and running by Spring. I had a detour in building the shelving, and having to make the rails for the equipment dollies. It's Mid-Spring and today I reassembled my 6×48 belt sander floor model. This is the last piece of shop equipment that sat idle or in a box depreciating for 7 years. *It is not pictured here.*
> 
> ...


The shop is lookin good. It must be a ice feeling to get those power tools set-up and to start using them.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *The eagle has landed!*
> 
> My goal was to have my equipment up and running by Spring. I had a detour in building the shelving, and having to make the rails for the equipment dollies. It's Mid-Spring and today I reassembled my 6×48 belt sander floor model. This is the last piece of shop equipment that sat idle or in a box depreciating for 7 years. *It is not pictured here.*
> 
> ...


At least they can not discontinue us for a while, they will just have to be satisfied with depreciating and 
ignoring us. Great work on the tools, do not know if I should mention this, but I discovered I had to take
the jointer off my base to get my dust collection set up right, hope you have better luck. Thank you for 
sharing your journey.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *The eagle has landed!*
> 
> My goal was to have my equipment up and running by Spring. I had a detour in building the shelving, and having to make the rails for the equipment dollies. It's Mid-Spring and today I reassembled my 6×48 belt sander floor model. This is the last piece of shop equipment that sat idle or in a box depreciating for 7 years. *It is not pictured here.*
> 
> ...


*Buckethead * I usually take precautions when building. Due to being a smartassed woosie. LOL!

*Bluepine38* One nice thing about the DC'd HF jointer is a chute that throws the chips onto the floor in a pile. Going to cut some sheet metal to cover the opening and attach a 4" dust chute. After I build my chip collector. Thanks for the "heads up".

*Peter* Being really unskilled at present with hand planes ( haven't used them in construction woodworking ) when I used the jointer even though I had snipe it was coplanar on both sides in 5 minutes. LOL! I bought these to make my journey less rough, and now I hope that will make it so. 

*Sandra* Still have my dust collection to install on all my tools so I will continue to cleverly complain…LOL!

*Monte* I have started making chips and dust with the table saw, band saw, and now the jointer. But I will never catch up to you. I'm jealous. Hope you get your shop cleaned up.

*Johnny* Thought I wrote you a reply this am when I was finishing up. Got the narrative in. I have a 12×26 ft shop space and I added a 12×12 space for machining. Never realized along the way of rebuilding my little animal barn that I wouldn't have enough functional work space to leave my tools. so I am using dollies to set up work tasks.

Thank you all for your support.. sometimes it keeps me going when I run into the next problem LOL!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *The eagle has landed!*
> 
> My goal was to have my equipment up and running by Spring. I had a detour in building the shelving, and having to make the rails for the equipment dollies. It's Mid-Spring and today I reassembled my 6×48 belt sander floor model. This is the last piece of shop equipment that sat idle or in a box depreciating for 7 years. *It is not pictured here.*
> 
> ...


yea thomas, its looking good, im excited just seeing it all. now take a stick of dynamite throw it in and when you come back, it will be just like you want…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *The eagle has landed!*
> 
> My goal was to have my equipment up and running by Spring. I had a detour in building the shelving, and having to make the rails for the equipment dollies. It's Mid-Spring and today I reassembled my 6×48 belt sander floor model. This is the last piece of shop equipment that sat idle or in a box depreciating for 7 years. *It is not pictured here.*
> 
> ...


Hey *Grizz* It always looks like I've thrown in a stick of dynamite! A little closer to putting my butt on the ash. LOL!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *The eagle has landed!*
> 
> My goal was to have my equipment up and running by Spring. I had a detour in building the shelving, and having to make the rails for the equipment dollies. It's Mid-Spring and today I reassembled my 6×48 belt sander floor model. This is the last piece of shop equipment that sat idle or in a box depreciating for 7 years. *It is not pictured here.*
> 
> ...


Good progress Tom ,it's all coming together.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *The eagle has landed!*
> 
> My goal was to have my equipment up and running by Spring. I had a detour in building the shelving, and having to make the rails for the equipment dollies. It's Mid-Spring and today I reassembled my 6×48 belt sander floor model. This is the last piece of shop equipment that sat idle or in a box depreciating for 7 years. *It is not pictured here.*
> 
> ...


*a1Jim* Have to run some dust collector hose through the wall to the larger shop area. Could not find 30 gallon trash can with same diameter as my New/old "Woodstock" lid. Too large or too small. Guess I have some more building to do? (For a chip collector)


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *The eagle has landed!*
> 
> My goal was to have my equipment up and running by Spring. I had a detour in building the shelving, and having to make the rails for the equipment dollies. It's Mid-Spring and today I reassembled my 6×48 belt sander floor model. This is the last piece of shop equipment that sat idle or in a box depreciating for 7 years. *It is not pictured here.*
> 
> ...


Doc you are on a rampage. When you are hit with problems, you adapt, overcome and modify.
Great progress.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *The eagle has landed!*
> 
> My goal was to have my equipment up and running by Spring. I had a detour in building the shelving, and having to make the rails for the equipment dollies. It's Mid-Spring and today I reassembled my 6×48 belt sander floor model. This is the last piece of shop equipment that sat idle or in a box depreciating for 7 years. *It is not pictured here.*
> 
> ...


*Dave* Thanks for the support! Spent today cleaning peanut grease out of some barrels I plan to use for my chip collection. EWWW what fun! Might be pleasant to have money instead of time?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *The eagle has landed!*
> 
> My goal was to have my equipment up and running by Spring. I had a detour in building the shelving, and having to make the rails for the equipment dollies. It's Mid-Spring and today I reassembled my 6×48 belt sander floor model. This is the last piece of shop equipment that sat idle or in a box depreciating for 7 years. *It is not pictured here.*
> 
> ...


You can't buy time. But with time you can get money.
Well at least the barrels don't have bad chemicals in them.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*My version of the thein chip collector*

Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!

Had to clean out dried peanut oil! Another fun task?










Lots of fun cutting out the lid and lower deflector as my band saw didn't seem to be cutting to smoothly. Got some great advise from fellow LJ's helping out a Newbie. Got it figured out after seeing a great video recommended by *Horizontalmike* Didn't have a circle cutting jig for my router. Bought some Plexiglas to make one. Tried to cut the holes for the input ports with my circle cutter for sheet metal. Worked once in practice. Dulled the bit??? Cut the 4" holes with my Makita saber saw













  




!
Found excellent instructions for building the thein Dust chip collector by Googling and I purchased the input/output ports from Rockler as they screw together.








!
Sanded and used two coats of shellac sealer, then Rustolium spray primmer and the grey spray paint I used to clean up my Delta Dust Collector










I used carriage bolts, 8" x 3/8's and made sleeves from my conduit that I screwed up putting in my 220 volt line for my cabinet saw. LOL! I like to overbuild. could have just left it. 










Purchased some coaster wheels to mount to the bottom of the can for ease of movement. But I have had to start on my decaying second floor windows in my Victorian House. Thought it would be a matter of scraping old paint. NOPE! water damage. It's my NEW PRIORITY as I am not getting any younger and I'm working off a two story ladder!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


Looks like a good job Doc. Waiting for you to start churning out projects.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


well i new this post was really going to suck…lol…someone was going to say it, might as well be me…maybe you should make a rolling cart to put under the heavy barrel…just a thought, well that or get all of the cats on a harness system and let them pull it for fish…...


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


Looks great, even a coat of paint!. I see in the background the shop is set-up and the tools are out. Is that a stool under construction in the background!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


Pretty impressive work Tom.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


I'm a little rusty at posting so I put the pictures up first? Thought I'd get something up so you would know I'm still here. *Grizzman* I have the wheels just finished writing that on the bottom of the project photos.

*Woodbridge* The stool is there, just waiting. LOL! See bottom of project comments.

*Monte* I am using the bandsaw, figuring out how to move material through it. Learned some router bit limitations w/out a circle jig?

*Jim* thanks, think I can give Stumpy a run for being an educator? LOL!


----------



## benjireyes (Dec 21, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


Pretty neat work Tom. I think that will last you a long time!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


*Benji*

Probably longer than me? LOL!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


It's looking good Doc.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


*Sandra* Thanks but not as nice as your bench!


----------



## JR_Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


That's nice Doc! I think you'll like it since it's on the larger side. I have the smaller one and it fills up too quick. Great job!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


Lookin good…should do a great job keeping all that dust under control. What are you using to power it?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


*JR_Dog* Still have to empty it. LOL!

*"Greg" * On my last blog page I finished up with my Discontinued Delta 1.5 hp, which I purchased long ago, before understanding something needs to suck more that it has to blow. LOL!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


Doc looking good. Kinda like your making submarine parts.


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


You've just proved the saying "necessity is the mother of invention" A job well done Tom.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


Sounds like that window project could use a good scaffolding system, unless you can figure out a way to do
it from the inside, as we get more mature our balance is not as good, and we do not bounce like we used to.
Keep having fun in the shop, and be careful with those windows.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


Doc informative blog i got to do yhe same build myself soon thanks


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My version of the thein chip collector*
> 
> Having assembled my shop equipment, and watching Stumpy Nubbs show on chip collection for the lower budget…MINE! LOL! Went to my local box stores to purchase a trash can and I was sorely disappointed at the quality of the product in more than one store. At present I have no money for tools. So I remembered the burn barrel I purchased last year for $&.%). Checked it out…price increase. 10 bucks!
> 
> ...


*Dave* I am probably better with submarine parts than furniture….LOL!

*Bluepine38* I have ladderjacks from wood ladder days. I have even built wood scaffolding in my younger daze.  I am planning on working a lot from the inside. Thanks 

*Harry* Now I need the name of the name of that guy who cleaned your shop. LOL!

*eddie* there are some good books on shop building and organization. I also wish I had a lot of the information shared by LJ's and other woodworkers before I bought the tools I purchased, and now assembled. But they work and I have to put my reams of information gathered into knowledge? Scary isn't it? LOL! Best wishes on your journey.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Small steps forward*

Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.

When I constructed my Thein chip separator I had a difficult time, and therefore extended time in cutting the plywood circles. Used my Makita Saber Saw, and then figured out/tuned up my Band Saw with help from some knowledgeable Lumberjocks. My thanks ( again!) for the guidance.

Realized I could cur faster with a circle cutter, and used my sheet metal circle cutter. As I mentioned I cut one hole which dulled the bit. Resorted back to my saber saw.

Marc Adams of the Marc Adams Woodworking School did a two day workshop for the MN Woodworkers Guild. I purchased his set of instructional DVD's and learned a bunch. Remembered the Router DVD. It has Router Jigs. Replayed it, took some notes, and bought some 1/4 inch acrylic from my local window repair guy.

The jig is et up with 1/2 inch increments starting FROM A 4" RADIUS THROUGH A 16" RADIUS.



















Used my drill press, band saw, and stationary sander. This slow poke took a day with careful attention so I didn't have to cut and drill a second time. LOL!

I had mentioned that I have yet to put wheels on the chip separator. That actually went well. Used one fixed wheel and two multidirectional wheels with locks.

I had originally build a garden shed for my snow blowers, lawn mowers, and I had intended to put the dust collector in the building which is about 4 ft from my shop. Realized my Delta is only 1200 cfm, and I had purchase flex 4" with blast gates. This was before I knew how much dust collectors really need to suck.



















Went with my original plan and put it in the Garden Shed. I'm in the process of figuring out the connection between the two buildings.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


sorry about the last picture. Rotated in Picassa but it is stored in windows files as it was taken. Tilt your head *PLEASE!*


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


great little circle cutting jig. I've been meaning to build on for myself one of these days, instead of using a piece of scrap attached to the router and drilling a hole in it. This looks much quicker in the long run, and far more accurate.

You've got a big barrel that can hold a lot of wood chips and with every post you are getting closer to starting to fill it up. I look forward to your next post.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


Peter,

Now has wheels! LOL! I think Marc Adams was pretty clever here. :>)

Probably can make one for my smaller router? (Trim router)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


Good progress Tom


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


Jim,

Thanks, hope you and your family enjoyed the 4th. Went to the fireworks here. Pretty but short. LOL!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


ahhh man Thomas, ive got this crook in my neck…or is it a creek….which would inspire me to want to fish for some trout , in good ole Minnesota…i know you have great trout,,,but you also now have a situation that really sucks…and if you start to use it, you can really roll into action…and im killing myself here with these great puns…or am i a bit to corny…well im glad you have gotten this far…my dust system needs more power, it does well with my planer but not with the table saw…i have to clean it out every so often..and its a back breaking chore..well glad to see your moving along…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


Grizz,

Oh Dah! Other than my collector I do have a situation that sucks! have to replace the rotten framing in my second story window of my old Victorian house. Thought I would just have to scrape and paint. (will try to do all work from inside vs. up on a two story ladder, as I don't bounce so well these days.)

Maybe you have a Watsons Crick in your neck?

Thanks for checkin in.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


Crick and Watson may refer to:
Francis Crick and James D. Watson , the two scientists who discovered the structure of DNA in 1953
Molecular Structure of Nucleic Acids: A Structure for Deoxyribose Nucleic Acid, an article published by Francis Crick and James D. Watson in Nature


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


i have been know to be a brainiak sometimes…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


Have you ever noticed how many streams are named Watson's crick?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


well if there is a shady spot, a picnic basket with fried chicken and tatter salad, with apple pie and french vanilla bean ice cream, a fishin pole , some worms…and our old dear friend Watson…then im on board…so how many cats do you have now…they might like the fish eggs…..


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


That's my kind of project Thomas, I like it. For those like me who have difficulty tilting their head here is that last shot again.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


HA,HA,HA! Nice work!


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


Way to go ! harry1


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


You are making a lot of good progress and it all seems to be well done.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


Kizernpea, Looks like we have oil drums in common. :>)

Charles, It's moving along, just keep getting side tracked with emergencies and working for money. Thanks

Harry, Your assistance is appreciated!


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


Yep ! I like the fiberdrums to…they have bands to unlock the top so u can empty when its full…works for me.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


Would have gone with a large trash can but the ones I looked at seemed to be of poor quality/durability, and the drum was available.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


My cyclone is a drum with the lock ring top..i put the cone in the lid in case I need to take it off…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


Looking good Doc!
Looks like an electric still.
Let me know how that works out.
All kidding aside. You are making progress.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


Dave,

Thanks, I cut hole through my shed wall and my shop wall. Put 6" galvanized pipe for protected hose from the shop to the chip collector. Trying to figure out what fittings I bought a t the time and what I really need to make it work, now.

Have you checked out my first project?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


No I am heading there now.


----------



## TimRoman (Jul 4, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


DocSavage,

Great project! It spurred an idea for my own shop. Right now I only have a shop vac and 5-gallon bucket chip separator/cyclone but I really need to upgrade. The biggest problem is that I have a small (10-by-13 foot) shop and squeezing in better dust collection would be hard. Seeing your comment about moving your dust collection system to a nearby garden shed got me thinking. My workshop is at the end of my house and that side of the house is not really used much (a/c compressors, electrical and gas meters, garbage cans, etc). I could easily build a small lean-to on the side of the house for some storage and put a nice dust collection system in there. A 4-inch hole through the wall with a gate should be all I need. It would keep things quieter and save me room on the inside. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Small steps forward*
> 
> Not a whole lot to show for progrees since the last posting, but I have two functional chores completed toward my goal.
> 
> ...


*Tim,* Thanks!

FYI: My garden shed is extremely well insulated. And I will be insulating the 4" that I am running through the galvanized pipe. Insulation serves two purposes. We have sub zero temps and I have neighbors. :<)

Post it when you get it done!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*What is the difference between the delta model 40-650 and the model 40-650 type 2?*

I just had the Good Fortune or Misfortune of purchasing a Delta 18 inch Model 40-650 scroll saw with table. I realize this is an OLD Scroll saw. The price was about what I might pay for the stand at retail. The man I purchased it from was a genuine guy. Had to drive an hour there and as it turns out 2.5 hours back in a blizzard! LOL!

Could have purchased a new one. Yet I am impressed with this older saw. It had been sitting for awhile as it is his wife's tool and she bought a larger throat Craftsman commercial scroll saw.

Good thing I asked "does it cut wood?" The demonstration was a disaster. turns out the lower clamping device was re installed backwards. The Delta manual that came with the saw sucks in that area. I thought Harbor Freight was bad. LOL! We spent a couple of hours attempting to get it aligned and holding a pinless blade. Wife came home and said"The lower clamp is in backwards."

Got it together, It cut a full piece of wood and I disassembled it cause I'm a woosie ( smarter though) these days. By the time I got home it was in a blizzard on the major highway travelling at 30 mph with blinkers going while idiots (truley) in their 4 wheel drives were going by. I learned in my 2500 CK with plow that 4 WHEEL DOESN'T KEEP YOU ON THE ROAD BUT IT IS GREAT FOR GETTING YOU BACK ON IT! ( don't ask how I know)

The question of this blog is "How is my older version, and a later Type 2 different as it is not obvious from the manuals. I downloaded the Type 2 manual and parts list for comparison. I Googled this question but "Nothing!"

Soooo I am again looking for knowledge and wisdom to guide me as I want to clean up and tune up my newest Old tool.

As always I appreciate your guidance in areas I am not familiar. ( If I hadn't watched him reassemble and test the mechanism 5 times I would have been truly frustrated!)

The saw is in the car and there is 12 inches of snow I have to shovel so I can take pictures, but I want to start finding information.


----------



## JohnnyStrawberry (Jan 20, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the difference between the delta model 40-650 and the model 40-650 type 2?*
> 
> I just had the Good Fortune or Misfortune of purchasing a Delta 18 inch Model 40-650 scroll saw with table. I realize this is an OLD Scroll saw. The price was about what I might pay for the stand at retail. The man I purchased it from was a genuine guy. Had to drive an hour there and as it turns out 2.5 hours back in a blizzard! LOL!
> 
> ...


Dunno, but I just had to tell you that this story was much more entertaining than those of the supposedtobeentertainers… So thanks for sharing. :-D


----------



## ArtistryinWood (Apr 21, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the difference between the delta model 40-650 and the model 40-650 type 2?*
> 
> I just had the Good Fortune or Misfortune of purchasing a Delta 18 inch Model 40-650 scroll saw with table. I realize this is an OLD Scroll saw. The price was about what I might pay for the stand at retail. The man I purchased it from was a genuine guy. Had to drive an hour there and as it turns out 2.5 hours back in a blizzard! LOL!
> 
> ...


I have the older saw, got it the first year it came out and still use it today. The Type 2 main changes are instant start, no more hesitation when you turn the switch on. The nuts on the blade clamps have been changed to a thumbnut that doesn't need a wrench to adjust. And the threaded rod that was in the way of the bottom clamp on the left side is now gone. The tension lever setup has been changed to a new flip lever, a lot nicer to use, plus eliminated a lot of the cluttered look at the front of the arm. This new tension setup will fit onto the original Q3 arm.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the difference between the delta model 40-650 and the model 40-650 type 2?*
> 
> I just had the Good Fortune or Misfortune of purchasing a Delta 18 inch Model 40-650 scroll saw with table. I realize this is an OLD Scroll saw. The price was about what I might pay for the stand at retail. The man I purchased it from was a genuine guy. Had to drive an hour there and as it turns out 2.5 hours back in a blizzard! LOL!
> 
> ...


Johnny,

The story is part of the journey? Thanks!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the difference between the delta model 40-650 and the model 40-650 type 2?*
> 
> I just had the Good Fortune or Misfortune of purchasing a Delta 18 inch Model 40-650 scroll saw with table. I realize this is an OLD Scroll saw. The price was about what I might pay for the stand at retail. The man I purchased it from was a genuine guy. Had to drive an hour there and as it turns out 2.5 hours back in a blizzard! LOL!
> 
> ...


Andrew,

Like your avatar…. 

Been looking at e-parts and Mikes. Downloaded the Type 2 manual and parts lis. I have to get this saw unloaded but I'd like to get your guidance.  To make it as easy and efficient as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the difference between the delta model 40-650 and the model 40-650 type 2?*
> 
> I just had the Good Fortune or Misfortune of purchasing a Delta 18 inch Model 40-650 scroll saw with table. I realize this is an OLD Scroll saw. The price was about what I might pay for the stand at retail. The man I purchased it from was a genuine guy. Had to drive an hour there and as it turns out 2.5 hours back in a blizzard! LOL!
> 
> ...


Those are the type of things that happen to me. Makes life more interesting. Hope your weather clears up.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the difference between the delta model 40-650 and the model 40-650 type 2?*
> 
> I just had the Good Fortune or Misfortune of purchasing a Delta 18 inch Model 40-650 scroll saw with table. I realize this is an OLD Scroll saw. The price was about what I might pay for the stand at retail. The man I purchased it from was a genuine guy. Had to drive an hour there and as it turns out 2.5 hours back in a blizzard! LOL!
> 
> ...


Monte,

LOL! you could use a little boredom? I'm sort of like Pigpen in the Penuts series. Usually have a cloud around me! Going to be 40 degrees tomorrow! And I can unplug the electrical heaters in my vehicles as it won't be -10 degrees!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the difference between the delta model 40-650 and the model 40-650 type 2?*
> 
> I just had the Good Fortune or Misfortune of purchasing a Delta 18 inch Model 40-650 scroll saw with table. I realize this is an OLD Scroll saw. The price was about what I might pay for the stand at retail. The man I purchased it from was a genuine guy. Had to drive an hour there and as it turns out 2.5 hours back in a blizzard! LOL!
> 
> ...


I bet you will always remember when you purchased this saw


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *What is the difference between the delta model 40-650 and the model 40-650 type 2?*
> 
> I just had the Good Fortune or Misfortune of purchasing a Delta 18 inch Model 40-650 scroll saw with table. I realize this is an OLD Scroll saw. The price was about what I might pay for the stand at retail. The man I purchased it from was a genuine guy. Had to drive an hour there and as it turns out 2.5 hours back in a blizzard! LOL!
> 
> ...


Norm!

You Betcha! Started taking it apart today after watching a You Tube video on rehabbing a Dewalt. Not to much similarity but it keeps me thinking in the right direction.

Thanks!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*How do I get the best out of an OLD DELTA 40-650 Type I? Need experienced advice!*

LJ's

I purchased a Delta C arm 18" scroll saw. It has been a misadventure born out of poverty. LOL! Have an intarsia, project in mind. It's for an artist friend. An inlay into a box made from one of his great paintings.

Purchased the *40-650 Type I Scroll Saw * at least 3 months ago, maybe longer ( brought it home driving several hours in a blizzard). De rusted the aged metal table, painted and cleaned up the old girl. Looked good!

The clamping mechanism and the clearance for the clamp on this saw seem over engineered and although pretty, (I like the design) It's clamping mechanism is (to me ) screwed up. When I first attempted a high end run, without a net(literally) The blade or clamp broke apart. Lost some springs, and I didn't have the parts.

Finally got everything back together after waiting 2 months for parts, and it is together. ( Had another rainy day)

Did some test cutting on some 3/4 pine and some old 1/4 inch plywood in the shop with different tpi blades. I've been trying different cutting settings and there is a lot of vibration. ( Any suggestions on smooth and safe cutting?

All advice, suggestions, and comments appreciated!

( I probably could have cut all the parts with a hand coping saw by now? LOL!)


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *How do I get the best out of an OLD DELTA 40-650 Type I? Need experienced advice!*
> 
> LJ's
> 
> ...


Hi Tom, if you haven't already, bolt or clamp the scrollsaw to your bench or working area, this cuts most if not all vibration. I hope I'm not teaching Grandpa how to suck eggs, but let the saw do the work, your hand are just the guide, the thicker the wood the slower the cutting, unless you are going with the grain, then it tends to run away with you if you are not careful. Look forward to seeing the results!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *How do I get the best out of an OLD DELTA 40-650 Type I? Need experienced advice!*
> 
> LJ's
> 
> ...


Phil,

Is that just a scroll saw thing in general? Or with this beast in particular?

Thanks!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *How do I get the best out of an OLD DELTA 40-650 Type I? Need experienced advice!*
> 
> LJ's
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

It is something I was always taught to do, to avoid vibration, most modern scrollsaws have bolt holes in the base, just for that purpose.

When you think of the force generated in order for the blade to cut, as opposed to the overall weight of the saw, it is not surprising that vibration is generated. 

Cheers
Phil


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *How do I get the best out of an OLD DELTA 40-650 Type I? Need experienced advice!*
> 
> LJ's
> 
> ...


True.

Had a old craftsman scroll saw, pin type with the little sanding disk. It was a different style arm. Vibration was much less. Not as versatile as this saw should be? LOL!

How's the shop coming?

May not be here for awhile as sun is shining, rain is evaporating, and I have to get a top coat on my second story windows I have been rebuilding.

( this saw came with a stand, been working onit on my bench.)


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *How do I get the best out of an OLD DELTA 40-650 Type I? Need experienced advice!*
> 
> LJ's
> 
> ...


Good luck with the painting!

The shop is coming on fine thanks, I did an update on the Blog the other day with photos, I now just need some time free to spend in it!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *How do I get the best out of an OLD DELTA 40-650 Type I? Need experienced advice!*
> 
> LJ's
> 
> ...


Didn't get a notice?

Doing it from inside, as it is still safer than hanging on a two story ladder.

Later!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Rehabbed Delta 18" C Arm Scroll Saw...it's done!*

This has been a learning experience in what not to do. LOL! Saw this scroll saw for 75 bucks on Craigslist. Drove to the house down dusty country roads and I blogged earlier about this saw requiring a couple hours of fixing the clamp to see it cut wood! Then I drove home in a snow storm.

*The first picture is how the saw looked in January!*










The second picture is how the rusted table looked. I got some suggestions from Blackie (Randy) regarding about using apple cider vinegar to remove rust. This large table top would have required a big bucket. I figured out how to soak the table with the vinegar using paper towels and a large heavy duty trash bag. After a couple days it took most of the rust away and then I hand rubbed with cider vinegar and paper towels. Then water rinse , dry and used polishing compound followed by paste wax. Looks pretty good!










*The third and fourth pictures are of the over engineered clamping mechanism*. I had put the saw back together after greasing the one major bearing. ( Different from later saws which have more bearings and a different style arm and better clamping systems.

When I put the saw back together and attempted to run it up to a non vibrating faster cutting speed the clamping mechanism and blade broke spraying the little parts of this pretty but over complicated clamping system. No spare springs! I ordered them from e replacement parts and got the parts 60 days later! I used the internet to find some pictures of how it is assembled because the shop manual was useless!

















*
The next two pictures 5 &6 *show the removal of the o ring holding the bearing in required the purchase of some ring pliers and I purchased some synthetic racing lubricant and needle valve, as it was recommended in a YouTube video in rehabbing a newer scroll saw with many bearings.


















I also removed and replaced the bolt that ran all the way through and shared the lower clamp space. It requires tightening and loosening two locking mechanisms but frees up that space for the clamp alone.

*Picture 7 is the completed scroll saw.*










There is more that I did. I asked the scrollers on LJ's for suggestions and advise. They haven't been down this road but made suggestions, which I appreciate. I put wheels on with castors as my shop is getting smaller with new tools and requires set up now. Bought the wrong locking castors. Didn't lock the pivot bearings. *WOBBLE WOBBLE! * More cost and time?

What is ironic is it still does not work as I expected. I purchased a Craftsman scroll saw 16 inch on sale with a cast iron table and simple lock mechanism that I saw reviewed on YouTube. ( This is what I might do today after this long detour from my purpose in buying a scroll saw to begin with!

I have no mentor so I am fumbling through. Even on a expensive Excaliber scroll saw there is a large amount of drift when cutting, similar to cutting with a band saw.

Found that out from watching scroll saw cutting basics on YouTube again.

It's not easy to cut this stuff as it appears when the demonstrators are doing it. Then when the tensioning mechanism is poor it doesn't help. Well it's not a big door stop anymore.

Thanks for looking and comments welcome!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Rehabbed Delta 18" C Arm Scroll Saw...it's done!*
> 
> This has been a learning experience in what not to do. LOL! Saw this scroll saw for 75 bucks on Craigslist. Drove to the house down dusty country roads and I blogged earlier about this saw requiring a couple hours of fixing the clamp to see it cut wood! Then I drove home in a snow storm.
> 
> ...


yhis looks to be like the one i have, it looks like yours has a light, i dont have that, besides that is looks very similar…if you weld a chain onto the motor area, it will work as a great anchor..so sorry you had so much trouble


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Rehabbed Delta 18" C Arm Scroll Saw...it's done!*
> 
> This has been a learning experience in what not to do. LOL! Saw this scroll saw for 75 bucks on Craigslist. Drove to the house down dusty country roads and I blogged earlier about this saw requiring a couple hours of fixing the clamp to see it cut wood! Then I drove home in a snow storm.
> 
> ...


Good job rejuvinating this saw, Tom. I believe it's a very satisfying experience.

Now the big question: How much do you want to it now ? ;-)

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Rehabbed Delta 18" C Arm Scroll Saw...it's done!*
> 
> This has been a learning experience in what not to do. LOL! Saw this scroll saw for 75 bucks on Craigslist. Drove to the house down dusty country roads and I blogged earlier about this saw requiring a couple hours of fixing the clamp to see it cut wood! Then I drove home in a snow storm.
> 
> ...


Grizz,

Thanks for commenting. :<) Hope you are feeling better. The light is from my old office. Don't have a welder. LOL! Or a boat.

It has been a learning experience about saws. I know you've commented on my journey. I appreciate your support.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Rehabbed Delta 18" C Arm Scroll Saw...it's done!*
> 
> This has been a learning experience in what not to do. LOL! Saw this scroll saw for 75 bucks on Craigslist. Drove to the house down dusty country roads and I blogged earlier about this saw requiring a couple hours of fixing the clamp to see it cut wood! Then I drove home in a snow storm.
> 
> ...


Serge,

Thanks for checking in. I'm going to do some comparative cutting. Found some good instructions on YouTube. If I'd have spent all the time learning to cut I'd probably have my intarsa project done? LOL! Your support is appreciated.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*

Been awhile since my last post:

*Randy aka Blackie asked that I show my rehabbed/recycled Hybrid woodworking bench. Please feel free to share your thoughts, advise and humor. It is appreciated.*

So here it is! Looked and listened to some really good woodworkers here on LJ's like Paul aka Shipwright, and Kiefer. Have to give credit to Paul Sellers and his YouTube video of constructing a woodworkers bench and a more recent one regarding adding bench dogs to your existing bench. Also an excellent video on installing a Jorgenson Woodworking bench vise.

I thought about building one like my hero's, but I am being true to my Wabi Sabi self in recycling and re-purposing what I have, while learning from my imperfections….LOL!

Another step in becoming a better woodworker.

The first Picture is the bench vise I purchased last year after reading positive and negative reviews on Amazon. I have since learned more about different types and might now choose a different vise. But this one will have to be my workhorse.










I built this bench from the materials that I used building a three section bench attached to the shop wall out of the construction material that was to be a shop floor. ( Before I found water leaking in under the walls of my shop…another long story…grrr) I had set it up to do metal work. Had a big machinist vise and an angle iron edge. Had built it to balance sheet goods when using my old craftsman belt driven table saw. Now have a Grizzly cabinet saw and height is different. It had been a modified tension box and deck type frame construction. So the 2×8's were glued and screwed to the bottom of the bench top for future bench dog holes. Otherwise the whole bench is anchored together with ceramic coated screws.










This was another inspired innovation. LOL! I rehabbed an office chair and used star nuts for the levelers. I saw Shipwright's solution and looked at what the costs of bench wheels were at the woodstores. I purchased the castors with the stems, originally for my scroll saw stand. At least 150 pounds and locking hubs for wheels and pivot bearings. Had to run the threading all the way through the castor with WD Forty and a wrench. Mounted the star nuts with s sledge hammer. Drilled holes into the legs and screwed on the castors. Seemed like a great solution.

Until I turned the bench over! The star nuts really could not provide a stable anchor and the bench would rock with the brakes on! A couple taps with my hammer and they were dislodged! Back to the idea board? Oh yeah they made the bench too high.

I had to use a 2×4 laid on its face to provide the difference for me to have the right bench height. As I said back to the idea board. But it is working and I have used it for a couple projects so far.










Not as expected!










Next picture is mounting my "POS" 7 inch Harbor Freight bench vise, bought many years ago. Very sloppy , but I am using it to anchor pieces for planning against bench dogs until I can afford to purchase another one.










Had some ceder fence boards that were sitting in the basement that were long enough to add a nice finish to the construction materials…LOL! They were also the same depth at the Jorgenson vise jaws. Hey I even hand planned the rough sides down to make finished boards. Got that brain storm while sanding and getting coated with saw dust!










Well as I posted earlier in my shop notes blog this was a good idea that failed. I find my shop has gotten smaller with the assembly of all the shop equipment. The mobile bench was a way to set up tools in a work plan. When I have more woodworking time I will revisit the mobility issue. Until then it is now more functional, comfortable, and I found some ash to fit the vise jaws!










As I've complained to my friends, I have to get some major maintenance done on my old Victorian, while I am able to climb ladders, hang out windows, and lift commodes to repair broken flanges in upstairs toilets! also to use the window of weather while I can?

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Great work and nice bench, Tom. Who won't like to get more working surfaces with holding power ! (or spaces to drop more stuff ! - Sorry, I couldn't resist). lol

All the best buddy, and enjoy it.

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Great job. I want lots of benches in the shop. Then I don't have to put things away as often.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Monte,

Thanks, but believe it or not I clean up the shop every night! Have to, because I share it with 6 cats who might decide to mark something even though they have an enclosed yard.

And yep I am disorganized!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


only 6 cats, gee…how come you dont have more…lol…i would love to just have one, but the time is not right yet here…when i put my bench on some very heavy duty casters , it did the same thing, rock, i dont know what i will do, if i take the wheels off, that is where it will be, its really heavy, but for now the casters stay on….but i like yours…where are the cats, i didnt see any in the pictures…


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


very nice job on the bench.thanks for sharing glad blackie talked you into posting.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


They took over the upstairs level in the barn part of shop. They ar enot too happy with loud noises. There is a large cat liter box in back of the water bottle and vise in first picture.

Thanks for checking it out Bob!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Well Tom that looks nice strong and sturdy, I've heard no matter what you build you want it strong enough to have sex on it


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Thanks Marty,

I have been busy as I have complained about. Now working on a neglected single window, which does not require rebuilding, just stripping sanding,glazing and repainting. Sigh, but it isn't like I have to remove them and rebuild them as on the other side. ( I do go on, don't I..LOL)


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Close Randy,

The saying use to go for decks I built that "you could park a truck on it!" LOL!

Thanks for checkin in!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


I wish you would stop going on about your Bench Vises Tom!!!! I desperately want one, I have trawled the DIY Stores of Colombia, and they only seem to sell Engineering Vises, if they didn't weigh so much I would import one, but …


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Hey Phil,

Have you considered just the mechanism? or is tha too much? My friend in Costa Rica says they have a 100% import tax.

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


I've considered it Tom, the tax isn't normally too bad, it is the shipping, I'll have to try and find someone who has a bit of space and not much weight in their case!!! Most things I import, usually end up 50-90% more than the original price of the tool.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Don't buy this vise as it is going for 199 bucks on Ebay! Good luck!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Ha! Ha! I think if I paid nearly $400 for a vise, I would get kicked out of the house


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Phil,

You're pretty adept at woodworking. kiefer posted a really well thought out and enginered robou type vise for a bench. He has a demonstration on You Tube as well?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Tom, thanks for the idea, I think I would get more use out of a Moxon vise, but making my own is an option I hadn't really considered, I think I'll give it a go, but I need to build a more permanent workbench first. However these will all have to wait until I have finished the kiosko…lol  Thanks again!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that bench Tom it will be just fine .
To improve it you could maybe install a lower shelf for more storage and another in the middle with bracing between the legs also a back panel to keep things from falling behind the shelves .
The vises are just fine and adding a wracking stop would improve them also and is a easy and inexpensive fix 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/98847
Tilting the top of the jaw toward the bench is also of help along with leather facings on the jaws .
Keep working at it and keep woodworking it will all get done in time .


----------



## benjireyes (Dec 21, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Nice bench Tom. It's always exciting to begin a new project on a new bench. I too got my vise from Harbor freight years back. I also got one from Rocker. Sadly, no one sells wood working bench vises here in the Philippines. Still busy finishing up on them doors….


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Kiefer,

Thanks! I do plan on drawers. The way the legs are put together prevented me from adding the shelf in the last part of the build. The lower shelf has a patina on it from aging in the shop. LOL! Like me? I plan to halve it and add a cross piece in order to get it in. I will see about applying your fix to the Harbor Freight vise.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Benji,

Are there import taxes? Is shipping cost similar to Phil's. Would you believe that I have 78 percent humidity in my shop? The AC unit I bought does not drain and although it cools the humidity stays high. Got some rust spots on my new vise! GRRR!


----------



## benjireyes (Dec 21, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Some specialty tools can cost almost double over here after import taxes Tom. Regular portable tools like Makita, De Walt etc are almost at par with prices there. Wow 78% humidity! You'll need some anti inflammatory meds for your woods. LOL! I got a dehumidifier for my sculpting studio for use during the monsoon season. The furniture shop is pretty much okay during summers and the rainy season since it's got Windows all around the building.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Phil,

Just think of it as "Big Box Building" and it will go much easier. Not faster. LOL!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Re-purposing a shop bench to a woodworkers bench*
> 
> Been awhile since my last post:
> 
> ...


Benji,

Can you bring one home duty free on your next trip to see your girls?

Have a counseling client in Mankato today, got to get going, will respond to comments later this evening. How's the building designing?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*"Cut it off twice and it was still to short," or look ma I got wheels!*

*I finally got my Hybrid Woodworkers Bench mobile and ready to go.* I found some different castors from Peachtree though their email specials. Told myself "gonna get this puppy runnin around my shop!" As those who follow some of my ramblings know I had put some castors with a stem into the legs of my bench but even though I found star nuts to fit the shafts and re threaded the star nuts, the stem was not long enough and the forces from the bench weight caused it to wobble. a quick tap with the hammer and you can see that it sat on two by fours against the wall.










*The second picture is my first cut and mount of the castors*. They measured 4 " non compressed, and I was pretty proud of my accurate hand saw work. Oh yeah forgot to add the 1 1/2 inches which meant a shorter cut.










*Actually woke up the following morning and realized what I forgot*! So, I looked around at what I had, measured the feet length and width and cut and sanded some more of the leg material. Routed the ends to add a touch of finish to them










*This is the previous good idea that wasn't.* LOL! you can see the original casters hat lasted about ten minutes after I turned the bench over!









*This is how the bench originally looked shimmed on the2×4's.*










*
Thanks to Klaus Kiefer, Paul the Woodwright, Blackie the valet box maker, for their original assistance and shove to get the thing done and posted.*

I took a little extra time at the end as I think the guys I just spoke of would and made it a little prettier, as well as protecting it from the extremes in humidity in my shop. I seal oated it, which caused the grain to pop, and added a coat of water- borne poly to seal it off.

As always all comments and humor is welcomed.
*
Thanks for looking*


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *"Cut it off twice and it was still to short," or look ma I got wheels!*
> 
> *I finally got my Hybrid Woodworkers Bench mobile and ready to go.* I found some different castors from Peachtree though their email specials. Told myself "gonna get this puppy runnin around my shop!" As those who follow some of my ramblings know I had put some castors with a stem into the legs of my bench but even though I found star nuts to fit the shafts and re threaded the star nuts, the stem was not long enough and the forces from the bench weight caused it to wobble. a quick tap with the hammer and you can see that it sat on two by fours against the wall.
> 
> ...


looks like the shop is getting set up very nicely. You've got a great looking bench. I noticed a nice hand plane on the bench, Is that one that you rehabed?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *"Cut it off twice and it was still to short," or look ma I got wheels!*
> 
> *I finally got my Hybrid Woodworkers Bench mobile and ready to go.* I found some different castors from Peachtree though their email specials. Told myself "gonna get this puppy runnin around my shop!" As those who follow some of my ramblings know I had put some castors with a stem into the legs of my bench but even though I found star nuts to fit the shafts and re threaded the star nuts, the stem was not long enough and the forces from the bench weight caused it to wobble. a quick tap with the hammer and you can see that it sat on two by fours against the wall.
> 
> ...


Peter,

Thanks for checking the blog. RE: the plane is from harbor freight, Good body terrible blade! I did use it to smooth down the cedar fence pickets to make the skirt. I have some better ones. The rehabbed planes will get used once I get the hard wood into the bench vise, and some bench dog holes drilled and dogs made.


----------



## benjireyes (Dec 21, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *"Cut it off twice and it was still to short," or look ma I got wheels!*
> 
> *I finally got my Hybrid Woodworkers Bench mobile and ready to go.* I found some different castors from Peachtree though their email specials. Told myself "gonna get this puppy runnin around my shop!" As those who follow some of my ramblings know I had put some castors with a stem into the legs of my bench but even though I found star nuts to fit the shafts and re threaded the star nuts, the stem was not long enough and the forces from the bench weight caused it to wobble. a quick tap with the hammer and you can see that it sat on two by fours against the wall.
> 
> ...


Dang Tom, your work bench looks better than mine! I have been postponing building a new one for ages. It's also nice that you can move it around. I think I will build one similar for sculpting so I can roll it out during summers when it's hot and humid in my studio. Nice!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *"Cut it off twice and it was still to short," or look ma I got wheels!*
> 
> *I finally got my Hybrid Woodworkers Bench mobile and ready to go.* I found some different castors from Peachtree though their email specials. Told myself "gonna get this puppy runnin around my shop!" As those who follow some of my ramblings know I had put some castors with a stem into the legs of my bench but even though I found star nuts to fit the shafts and re threaded the star nuts, the stem was not long enough and the forces from the bench weight caused it to wobble. a quick tap with the hammer and you can see that it sat on two by fours against the wall.
> 
> ...


Benji! How are you doing?

Thanks for checking in. A lot of folks commented on it as a project. The castors make itroll well over my fractured shop floor. I think woodcraft sells a set that might be more appropriate /and more expensive, LOL! They are lower to the ground which keeps the woble down. I have chocks I put along side the casters to firm it up.

Heard the Philippines got hit again?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *"Cut it off twice and it was still to short," or look ma I got wheels!*
> 
> *I finally got my Hybrid Woodworkers Bench mobile and ready to go.* I found some different castors from Peachtree though their email specials. Told myself "gonna get this puppy runnin around my shop!" As those who follow some of my ramblings know I had put some castors with a stem into the legs of my bench but even though I found star nuts to fit the shafts and re threaded the star nuts, the stem was not long enough and the forces from the bench weight caused it to wobble. a quick tap with the hammer and you can see that it sat on two by fours against the wall.
> 
> ...


Sorry no to have commented before Tom, something has gone awry with my notifications! We can all think of ways of making our projects better if we had the finance, but if it works for you?... My last project and Blog Post was also a bench, there is no way I could entertain castors, for one if I put it on it's side, that is where it would stay, and the weight alone, would probably put the castors through the tiled floor! I'm still jealous of the size of your vise


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *"Cut it off twice and it was still to short," or look ma I got wheels!*
> 
> *I finally got my Hybrid Woodworkers Bench mobile and ready to go.* I found some different castors from Peachtree though their email specials. Told myself "gonna get this puppy runnin around my shop!" As those who follow some of my ramblings know I had put some castors with a stem into the legs of my bench but even though I found star nuts to fit the shafts and re threaded the star nuts, the stem was not long enough and the forces from the bench weight caused it to wobble. a quick tap with the hammer and you can see that it sat on two by fours against the wall.
> 
> ...


Phil,

My wife helped get it back upright! And an 8 foot 2×4 for leverage. As for a vise Have you considered making one since this one would be at least 3 to 4 hundred where you live. check out Kiefer's last leg vise. It's simplified, he has YouTube video, and a sketchup. He also did a blog. He's asking me when I'm going to do that. Told him I'm only on the first rung of the ladder. LOL!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*

Been awhile and making some progress!

Thought I'd do an update on my depreciated shop equipment LOL! Murphy continues to haunt my shop but it appears he went South for a winter vacation!

I want to thank Stumpy Nubbs for inspiration while shopping at his and my favorite box store. Stumpy finds innovative adaptive uses for items we might not associate with woodworking. I've done some roofing and plumbing and stumpy has some innovative uses for trivets and plumbing stuff such as a downspout to plastic piping adapter, for dust collection on a drill press table.

I was checking out current prices for adapting my dust collection to plastic piping when I ran across the collars used on the roof for vent piping. I picked up a 3 inch collar and thought I would do what stumpy does. LOL!

I previously posted the assembly of my 7 inch Harbor Freight Jointer which sat in the box for many years. The picture here is the exhaust port for the jointer. It shot wood shavings and dust *EVERYWHERE.*









I had a 4inch coupler in my parts box. Set that on the 3 inch rubber collar and used my magic marker to put the diameter on the collar and proceeded to slice equal segments all around the circle. I was able to coax the adapter inside and used a wire clamp and electric tape to seal the connection. Looked Good.

sliced a triangle off each side and used window weather stripping to seal the edges and some self taping 1 inch screws that had to be coaxed into the *Thin * metal that the base is made from.

The results are quite adequate!



















I also have a discontinued Delta P300 Type 1 Planer. It too spews shavings and dust everywhere. It's ok when I work outside but too many nooks and cranny's for clean up? When I first bought it there was no specific chip shoot to attach to a dust collector and I thought I could adapt a shoot from a 12.5 inch Delta planer. NO way! Did a Google search and found they have made one for my 12 inch planer!

*I was just going to attach it when Murphy showed up.* (It's warmer …in the thirties here in Southern MN) and I had to take the planer apart. couldn't find my manual. So I downloaded on off the Internet. Used it for a reference , and cleaned ,de- rusted, and waxed the inside and outside and attached the dust collection hood.

















!

So I am pretty happy that I won't be spending hours in clean up after truing my rough cut materials!

*Thanks for reading along!*

If anyone is interested in a dust hood for a 12.5 inch Delta Planer ( pictured below) PM me!


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Looks good, Tom!

What are you planning for this year's Northern Woods Exhibition?

Charlie


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Charlie,

Thanks! For now I will just show up? Have a few more tools and Jigs to put together. Thinking and planning two projects. A night stand and a personalized box for an artist friend.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Hey Tom, looks like you are making great progress. If you can keep the chips and dust under control when using the planer and jointer that is a big step to keeping the shop relatively clean.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


heck tom…just fly me into your place there and within a small amount of time, i will have you up and running…i work for food…..and i will feed the cats, as long as you dont wake me, oh and i prefer bacon, over sausage…unless you fix egg and cheese mc egg a omelet would really do it, western style first night,and then locale fare after…oh and rib eye steak every friday, 2 fridays are minimum…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter!

I know it will help.

Hooked the dust collection up to my bandsaw. I was amazed at how little extra dust was around!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Hey Bob,

You taking too much pain meds? LOL! Thanks for stoppin to look.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Hi Tom, you are certainly getting on top of it all!! I only use my Makita planer outdoors, I would never find anything if I tried using it in the shop, like you say it spews everywhere


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Great job of adapting and conquering challenges.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Looks like a great addition for your shop. It is always better to spend time actually doing woodwork, rather than cleaning the shop. 

Let me know what you do with the dust hose from the planer. I also have a Delta and found the center outlet to be a pain, with the hose hanging down, getting in the way of my wood.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


What a timely post Tom. I am in the middle of modifying my recently purchased Harbor Freight Dust collector to tackle the very tools you just shared with us. Thanks for the tips buddy.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Lee,

You're welcome! We should share experiences on dealing with the chinese dragon? LOL!

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Phil,

I really hate cleaning and setting up. But I hope this reduces that time. You could work outside under a awning? LOL! Thanks for checking in.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Scott,

Yeah it's going to be an issue for awhile as I am running 50 ft of flexible hose that goes out to my garden/dust collector shed. I do plan on hanging 4 inch pvc once I get the snow plow off my truck. LOL!


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Tom, you're doing the right thing. You won't regret, and for sure you'll say 'Why didn't I do that before !"

All the best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Hillbilly Shooter,

Patience is something I'm still learning and practicing. These fixes will help in getting the wood ready. I'm working on hand planing. Next blog! LOL!

Thanks for stopping to read.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Serge,

As we say in MN. "You Betcha!" My friend recently challenged me by sharing his observation. "Maybe you'd rather fix things than build?" Grrrr! I know how to fix things, and being a pretty good house builder/contractor/general handyman often does not translate to fine woodwork, but I'm motivated.

Working on hand planes. Next blog.

Thanks!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Great ideas Tom, on my bench top Delta joiner it has a square outlet shoot which I had once built a wooden dust box mounted to the planer, it worked for a while but made it heavier then I wanted it to be and also was cumbersome so I took it off, what I do now to control the chips and dust I just simply place the 4" vacuum hose at the mouth as they both rest on top of the bench and it works just as it's supposed to sucking up all the debris.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Randy,

Experience! Sounds like you got the right combination! Thanks for stopping.

I might have too little vacuum and too much flex hose. Used it on an old piece of wood I plan on using for the sled I'm making, and I still had to use my shop vac.


----------



## utwoodhacker (Feb 23, 2015)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


I love it when I can find and repurpose something for my project that would have cost way more if I bought it directly at the store. Way to get all that sawdust under control my friend.

Dominic
-Your best teacher is your last mistake. . . Anonymous


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Dominic,

Thanks! After I got these dust collection out-feeds going I did the project my friend had challenged me to do. The dust collection went to my Thein chip collector. Still figuring out best plan for hooking up all the parts I've collected over the years! LOL!


----------



## Bzzz (Jun 9, 2016)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Hello Tom,

I just bought a Delta 22-560 planer on Craigslist.

Do you still have the 12 1/2 "dust collection collector available ? 
If so, how much would you want for it ?

Thank you,

David


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


LOL!

I probably do, and it's buried in the shop. Send me a PM as a reminder to look for it. It's new and unusd.


----------



## Bzzz (Jun 9, 2016)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


Hey Tom,

That's great news.

Just sending a reminder as you mentioned…..can you have a look for it in your shop….LOL !
You can reach me on my personal email address at [email protected]

By the way my shipping address is:
862 Peace Portal Dr
Blaine WA 98230
United States

What works for you for price with shipping ?

Thanks again,

David


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Adding dust collection to my jointer and my planer*
> 
> Been awhile and making some progress!
> 
> ...


David,

Don't Know yet and it's gonna take some time. FYI since you're a new LJ, PM means send me a personal message. You can see that on your and my LJ home page.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*

_*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
First picture (jig with spalted Maple)









*
The first picture you see is why I built the jig. If you have been following my journey and saw the other jig that I built for my band saw you know that this is the next step.*

I am truly in awe of what Mother Nature has given me.

Picture 2 ( side view of completed straightedge jig with six-inch hold downs)










*
The next picture is my rough drawing of what a poor man's jig looks like*.









I decided to use my bandsaw and make some hold downs. I am using whatever stock I have in my shop. I found a leftover piece of one-inch plywood that I glued together to make a base for an oak top for our bathroom vanity. I cut my hold downs out of the one-inch plywood, which look a lot like a dog bone, LOL! The ends are cams providing a rounded surface. They are drilled out to 3/8 of an inch to provide some space for the up-and-down movement of the hold downs.

I found a half inch sheet of plywood and attached a guide strip made from cedar as I have no hardwood. I then trimmed the sides by running the base through the tablesaw on both sides. The width is approximately 11 inches.

I next secured some 5 inch long quarter-inch carriage bolts. I flipped the base over and drilled out the depth of the carriage bolt head. Using some nuts and washers I secured three bolts to the base.

As with my previous projects I used waterborne poly to seal the ends and surfaces due to the fact I have extremely high humidity in my shop in the summertime. Upwards of 90% even with the air conditioner running full blast.
*Picture four (spalted maple too small for 6 inch hold downs)*










I ran the test cut on a wide piece of spalted Maple which turned out just as I had planned. I then found a narrower piece of spalted Maple (the one pictured) and realized my hold downs would not work for narrower pieces. I thought about drilling more holes, but the center track to run on the tablesaw was in the way.

*Picture four (straightedge jig with 11 inch hold downs*)









Since I'm having so much fun with my bandsaw, I laid out three more hold downs, the approximate width of the base. I sanded and sealed them with waterborne poly and when it dried ran a test trial. It was a success! I think it Murphy went down south! LOL!

Picture five(straightedge jig with 11 inch hold downs showing a straight edge cut)










With this success I proceeded to trim a straightedge on the small logs I had cut with my band saw jig. I cut the rest of the spalted Maple, some small Walnut logs, some cedar, and the Elm.

I'm pretty excited that I will have some very nice wood to make smaller projects or do some book match veneers with the next jig I will be making for the bandsaw.

*As always, comments and humor from lumberjacks and lumber Jill's is appreciated.
Thanks for looking!*


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Hi Tom,

The jig looks great! Simple and functional, what more could you ask for?

Charlie


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Thanks Charlie!

Money?


> ?


 LOL!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


I like these jigs Tom, I'll have make some myself, thanks for sharing.

Does it ride the mitter slot?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Randy,

Yes.Got the basic idea from Norm and Charles Neil. I anchored some hardwood to ride in the miter slot and trimmed both sides with the blade.

I will be posting some more jigs later.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


I like it . Simple and straight forward. Does the job of expensive ones.
How about those 11'' hold downs, talk about a long reach? Great.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


I really like this one Tom.. I find many boards that are rough and this would work great. So to find a straight edge you mount the board and the straight edge is cut right along the edge of the plywood and blade…correct? No need to adjust any other way except the hold downs, correct?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Larry,

Thanks! I set the plank from edge to edge to remove the curved edge. Once you have a straight edge (only one needed You can then run it against your fence to dimension the lumber and maximize the good parts. Then use yore miter slide to finish,


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Dave,

The 11 inch were an afterthought cause I really thought the 6 inch hold downs would do the job. An "oh dah" moment! LOL! The 11 inch do not require any raising of the pivot side.

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


nice going tom, when i saw your jig i thought your hold downs needed to be longer, and wella the next picture shows you made longer ones….lol..its a great jig, my only suggestion would be to have nicer and bigger knobs for your hold downs, and yes i know money was an issue , so maybe when you hit the jackpot, you can change your hold downs to a plastic one or just make nice wooden ones, they are easy to make, if you need any help with them i would gladly offer mine….....its pretty exciting having these new jigs, they open the door for great milling…have fun, and thanks for the blog, good job…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Grizz,

Used a prettier piece of the Maple to catch the eye. And what looks good on paper needs tweaking in the real world?

Time is an issue, seeing clients and doing maintenance, billing, and dealing with sometimes crazy folks. Believe it or not those wing nuts tighten securely without stress to my hands.

I've got a couple more milling /re sawing jigs to post. Waiting on some new 3 tpi blades.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## LiePie (Mar 2, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Hi Tom,
I can understand what you mean by the high humidity that you experience in southwest MN. I was born and raised further southwest of you on a farm outside of Adrian, MN. I get out there every summer to see my Mom and brother, and usually get to experience a day or two or more of those dripping wet shirt days. Your jig is high on my list of projects. Do you by chance have a longer jig for longer boards? I was wondering how far apart did you space the clamps? Lyle


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Lyle,

Thanks for checking in. Part of what is here is due to the 1/2 inch good plywood panels that I had. LOL!

The holes are set so the 6 inch hold downs would reache the end of the base. Also had to work arounfd the wood that rides the Miter slide slot.

Good luck!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Tom, I just took a second look and have a suggestion: cut some circles with a hole saw, press a 1/4" hex nut in from the top, and presto - knobs to tighten your clamps that are easier on your fingers. My knobs are MDF but ply would work just as well. No glue or epoxy needed.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Andy, Thanks for the suggestion. I'll put it on the to do list. LOL! I do have mdf. Had a similar thought but adding some epoxy?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


I really haven't had a problem with the wing nuts. I add a lock washer.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Tom, that's a handy and rugged sled ! Nice piece of maple too (read jealous). I'm planning to build one too, some day ! LOL
I too was concerned about the wing nuts, probably because of my arthritis. Take a look at this page of my blog where I manufactured my own knobs as well as wooden bowed washers so they could roll to match any angle (9 last photos). For now, here's a sample.










Thank you for posting and for the inspiration.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


serge, i love those clamps you made and the knobs, that is what i had in mind for tom to make except i was also going to suggest some indents on the outside that would maybe give your hand more grip…but i bet the ones you made work just fine…great job and thanks for posting the link to it…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


well tom i guess you can see that many of us want to have you some better knobs….lol…were all just concerned for your hands and wanted to just suggest something better….what serge has posted is perfect and is what i had in mind as far as my suggestion….carry on….


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


LOL!

Thanks Serge, Andy, and Grizz. On my to do list. Right now I'm slabbing little logs, and working on my chain saw oilier.


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Hey Doc, try snapping a chalk line and following that line with the bandsaw to get a straight edge. Straight enough to clean up later with a pass over the jointer at least. Just another option, you know. I do that with all the lumber I mill.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Bob,

Thanks for the input. You've not seen me on a band saw….LOL! I can cut a straight line with a circular saw, but I really need practice for doing it with a band saw.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Nice Jig work!
Even nicer timber!!

Here is a little cash to help you!!










Keep up the good work, and looking forward to seeing something nice from the spalted timber


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Robert,

I'll send you my adress so you can get it to me. LOL!

" Looking for something nice…." Me Too I will wait to see how the wood dries and i will do some prototypes and skill practice.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Hi Tom,

I like your design, It looks good to me and if it gets the job done accurately, what more could a guy ask for?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*
> 
> _*MY STRAIGHTEDGE ROUGH CUTTING JIG.*_
> First picture (jig with spalted Maple)
> ...


Dennis,

Just saw your comment on this blog.

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Murphy's Drill Press Table!*

*
MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*

Built mostly by Murphy, LOL! GRRRRR!










On June 4, 2013, I posted "Getting My Tools Are Ready #12 blog, which is where I showed the finished assembly of some of my shop tools, one of which was my floor model 17 inch drill press. The drill press table was designed for working with metal versus wood.

At that time, I purchased some hold downs and T tracks to eventually build a joint press table for working with wood.
My current focus is milling lumber that I can manage. I have been milling small logs on my band saw getting familiar with Resawing.

I have been in discussion with *Dallas* a fellow Lumberjock since my purchase of a 50 cc Poulan Pro chainsaw last year. I'd also purchased a chainsaw mill at that time. Recently Dallas offered his custom modified Poulan Pro chainsaw and an extended chainsaw mill with a 28 inch Pro blade.

In preparation I decided to build a portable chainsaw mill bench to take with me to the compost site, where there a logs to mill. The purpose of the mill bench is to elevate the log to a manageable height, and provided downhill slant for ease of milling with chainsaw mill.

Sooooooo, since I had to drill approximately 30+ accurate holes for carriage bolts to assemble the mill bench, I decided it was time to build the drill press table!

I researched the Lumberjocks site and found many novel and innovative custom tailored drill press tables. I also remembered Stumpy Nubs building his second version of the drill press table, which had some nice features that I wanted in my own drill press table. Below is the YouTube Site for *Stumpy Nubs version.*






I also liked* Steve Ramsey's version* of the drill press table and you can go to that site as noted below.






Features that i wanted to my drill press table included:

I. Dust Collection.
II. T tracks and hold downs.
III. Being able to mount to my drill press. 
IV. Utilizing materials on hand in my shop.
V. Provide guidance stability for the drill press fence.

The table material is from construction plywood that was either not used or leftover. I did not install a fir tongue and groove three-quarter inch 4×8 plywood floor due to leaks coming from under the walls of my shop. (A long story.) Also, I used some half-inch plywood, which was used for extra strength in the walls of my rehab of my small animal barn into my current shop.

The title for this blog is "Murphy's Drill Press Table." This is because the he had more to do with it than I did. The project took twice as long because Murphy was in charge. And, you know Murphy's Law. "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong." LOL! Norm Abrams quotes an old carpenters phrase, "Measure Twice, Cut Once." Murphy's phrase is "if I can it up. I will."

*A1Jim*, a fellow lumberjock wisely said to me "Tom… Murphy is our teacher." Well, I hope I have been a good student. Many mistakes were corrected in this project and it seemed to take longer than expected.

For those of you who are interested Murphy and I are posting the steps of our struggle so that you may build your own version of our drill press table, the core concepts provided by Stumpy Nubs and Steve Ramsey.
The total thickness of the drill press table is one and a half inches, which is two three-quarter inch identical approximate 24×16" pieces. This required mounting the lower piece to the drill press with bolts. The drill press table is a machine shop type which holds devices and has an oil drip hole for drilling metal cooling.










This idea came to me after I had drawn lines on the plywood to drill holes for mounting it to the table. I had measured, calculated, laid out, double checked and triple checked, only to find that I screwed up somewhere. (Not laughing here.) I scribed the lines on cardboard and inserted the mounting bolts so that I'd have a physical template to readjust. The center bolt was mounted to the drill press chuck.










In next picture you can see that I decided to use a hole saw to cut a 3 inch hole versus the standard square insert cut.










Stumpy Nubs had a great idea, utilizing a plumbing plastic conversion connector that connects a rectangular box to a six-inch circular plastic pipe. I purchased this at my local box store, and found that my six-inch dust collection hose would not fit. Fortunately I found a adapter which allows connecting the flexible dust pipe to a fixed dust port, which saved the day. You can find these on Amazon.com.










Fortunately I bought a lot of bar clamps, which at utilized in assembling the parts of the fence.
Insert pictures with fence and bar clamps

Oh yeah, Norm Abrams used a pin nailer to secure the edges of wood pieces he was gluing together. I thought this a great idea, but did not realize it required some skill. LOL I think it was Murphy, who is pushing my hand when I nailed this piece.










I figured out how to save myself some money and found quarter-inch by 20 knobs on Amazon which were quite inexpensive. I decided to use these instead of making them myself as they are about $.80 apiece. You can find these on Amazon.com. I decided to use carriage bolts in my grinder to allow the carriage bolts to slide in the T track.










I next mounted a 24 inch T track to the fence. Prior to this I used a Forstner bit to drill holes in the face of the fence to provide the suction for the table. While I was doing this, my Forstner bit went dull. At that time I posted a forum question on lumberjock's regarding carbide versus regular steel Forstner bits. I finished up with a slightly smaller Forstner bit. Note the irregularity in the face of the fence.










I attached my dust collector to the drill press table fence and tested it for suction. It was very successful.










I attached the top layer of the drill press table by screwing through the bottom of the attached plywood. I then mounted the 18 inch T tracks and attached a 1 1/2 inch by three-quarter inch trim with slots cut for the T track. This was glued and screwed. Another use for my bar clamps.



















*If you are interested in this version in this blog was not clear as I hoped it would be please PM me.*

*As always, your comments, humor, and suggestions are always welcome.*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Top notch blog Tom. I've been in Murphy's classes for a long time )


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Jim,

Thanks for your support!

I hope if nothing else I'm learning patience. Drilled 30 plus accurate holes today!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


No wonder those holes are accurate you've got the mother of all drill press tables,this puppy will serve you well for years to come.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


LOL!

I tend to overdo sometimes!


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Beautiful tools Doc. Now you have to make something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


I think Murphy has a big Family!!!...lol That is going to last you some time Tom, as for me, I know Murphy would force me to drill in the wrong place, or in the case of saw jigs cut in the wrong place, so I make mine as functional as possible whilst not making them into furniture, in that way I only cuss when I ruin it, I don't cry!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Congrats on a very fancy drill press table (it came out great despite Murphy's input).


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Nice blog. Building things to get ready for a project is just as much fun as the project sometimes. I hope you didn't send Murphy this way.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Tom, this idea of a tunnel with holes as dust catchers is great (or what didn't I think of that !) 
Nice build buddy. Thanks for sharing.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Great pictures and documentation. Thanks!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Let me be the first to favor your blog Thomas, I'm going to steal this idea and pitch my cheap HF table, As for as for as MURPHY goes you and I both kept him busy, he was in my shop as well during my miter saw station.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Uncle Stumpy,

i''m working on it. LOL! Used the table to drill my next projects holes 30 plus! It's a chain saw mill bench/table.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Randy,

If you want some plans, check out Stumpy Nubbs. I borrowed the dust collection ideas from him.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Charlie,

Thanks! And I got the video. Yippee!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Dave,

Murphy is a teacher to us all.? But we have to remember what we are taught? LOL!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Andy,

I'm practicing the P's of Woodworking, and Murphy is the teacher? LOL! Thanks!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Phil,

Yep, Murphy is our master and our teacher. Sometimes he thinks Tom can do this by himself. LOL!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Thomas, I just viewed the Stumpy Nubs video, I like how you put your own spin on the table and thanks for the detailed instructions in your blog on how to build it, the only thing that I can see that I would do differently, instead of drilling duct holes on the upper face of the fence, I would instead take that face board over to the box cutter jig and cut 1/2 square holes on the very bottom base of that fence about a 3/8" to 1/2" high from the bottom up and every 1/2" apart that way no saw dust or wood chips can get between the fence and the work piece, that's the problem I have with my table now.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Randy,

Sounds like a plan! When I have used it recently I don't have my dust collector connected and I get the chips against the fence. My drill press is not in the main shop and I only have flex pipe connected It will probably reach but the path is narrow due to crap in the way. LOL!

I adapted Steve Ramsy's hold down of the fence to my piece. The more precise I cut the more the fence would bind. Expansion and contraction in humidity? I also had to do a lot of adjusting around my carriage bolt hold downs.

Ran into a problem with my Drill press pull down handles and my fence lock on the right side. If you use my approach you should make sure the handles clear the lock down . I was able to use a wing nut to adapt it to work.

I used 3/4 ply as I have a LOT! Might be more stable with birch furniture grade plywood. But I used what I have.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Oh Yeah. Lots of clamps. I posted the pictures in the Project page. This blog could have been longer. LOL!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Yep, that's the problem I have now with my HF table, the drill press handles connect with the miter slot star knobs on the fence, I have to at times unscrew the knobs from the drill press handles in order to make a complete rotation of the handle.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Great table build and A1Jim is a wealth of information and guidance


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Norm,

Yes he is.

In this case he was just supportive which means a lot. Thanks for checking in!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Randy,

New Avatar Picture?

I did pseudo mock ups with the fence to make sure the height of fence was optimum. The channels for my T tracks is optimum for hold downs from either side to center. I thought "all good." Got it assembled and sliding and the bolts locking down through the fence. "All Good!" Then I did a set up for my multiple hole drilling. "Expletive deleted" But I had wing nuts I used on my other jigs before I purchased the knobs I told you about. Low profile and the bolt was thin enough. Saved!

I purchased the rectangle to 6 inch plastic converter pipe at Menards but I'm sure HD will have one. The insert is a threaded on one side smooth on the other easy connect I found on Amazon. Otherwise It too would have been an ugly mess?


----------



## RSetubal (Nov 4, 2014)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


Tom, have selected five main characteristics for this type of accessory. Soon I build one drill press table. I will use your tips.
Until next time!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Murphy's Drill Press Table!*
> 
> *
> MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE*
> ...


If you need advice from Murphy or me You can do a personal message, but I have shared a little more in the thread with Blackie/Randy.

Looking forward to your version.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*

*MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*

After I finished working on the drill press table and posting it on LJ's I drilled out 30+ holes accurately for my next project. I am building a chainsaw mill bench/stand. I was pleased that I accurately drilled the holes for the carriage bolts in the supports and cross members.

My next task was to pre-drill screw holes in the support bracing that will hold the cross members and supports.

I stood there thinking "how am I going to drill these accurately," and it came to me that I needed an accurate extension arm very similar to the kind used on crosscutting sleds. I was very fortunate to find a pristine four by three-quarter piece of clear pine which is unusual for my shop.

I sanded the pine board up to 220 grit, and coated it with two coats Of Seal Coat. I apparently did a good job or maybe it was just a really good piece of wood, but with a slight rubbing of four ought steel wool it was ready for marking. I purchased a fine and an extra fine sharpie.

I wanted to set up an accurate rule in one-inch segments that extended from the center of the drill chuck. This indeed was the most difficult part for me in that I am easily influenced by Murphy toward impatience and inaccuracy. You can see in the first picture that it was time for a coffee break. LOL!










After patiently marking the one-inch segments and accurately drilling holes at the zero, 10 inch, 20 inch, and 24 inch marks, two coats of waterborne poly were applied. After it dried. I attached the end piece that holds extended board with glue, nails and two screws.


















I scribed lines from top to bottom at the zero mark, and 2 inch mark in both directions from center.



















You can see from the back of the drill press the extended arm with stop. You can also see that I drew a line with the sharpie that goes through the center of the drill press table to line up to zero mark on the drill press fence and extension.










You can also see that the extended arm can also provide one-inch reference points when necessary in order to drill other types of holes.










*
Thanks for checking this out! As always, your comments, criticisms and witticisms are always welcome!*


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> ...


Patience is a virtue Tom!!!...lol


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> ...


Phil,

So that's why it's so difficult? LOL!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> ...


Great idea.
I need to build a do table like yours.
I also have no patience which is why I don't accomplish much!!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> ...


Marty,

As Andy the wood artist box maker says"If I can you can!" Except no art here? Just patience. Walking away, taking a coffee break helps.

Check out previous blog, lots of pictures? LOL!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> ...


Nice Tom, what size is your drill press?

Did you hand draw each segment onto the top of the fence? I belive there is adhesive backing measuring tape that maybe of worked?

By the way my bench is done to lazy to post it tonight so I'll post it in the morning along with the addition finale on my blog


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> ...


Randy,

The tape would have worked. But this way I have numbers on top and reference lines across the table. I used a Starret tape on my Grizzly cabinet saw refurbishing. And yes I did each damn line. LOL!

It's a 17 inch floor model Tradesman. You can see it in my earlier blog. Meant for a machine shop. The table also required many fits before getting the bolt pattern.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, thanks!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> ...


Tom, that's a cool set up. I really like how it slides. I may be using your blog for a future build. Thanks.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> ...


Dave,

The blog before is the table.

Check out Stumpy Nubbs and Steve Ramsey the YouTube addresses are in the blog.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> ...


Ah ok, mine is 15" floor model in which that extra 3 inches you have makes a big difference when it comes to a table and fence, I don't have the room I'd like to work with.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> ...


My DP is actually in an addition I built. But I'm such a pack rat! I assembled it out in that room awhile ago. It is on a mobile base, but not really very mobile. LOL!

Hope you got to ride the pickle, yesterday.


----------



## andyboy (Jun 9, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> ...


Looks like your back in your happy place! Good on you.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> *MURPHY'S DRILL PRESS TABLE EXTENSION JIG*
> 
> ...


Andy!

Where have you been? Teaching them future wood guys and girls? LOL! How was your show?

Thanks!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*

*ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*










This is the bottom of the straightedge cutting jig. It is made from the material available on the shop, half-inch plywood. You can see the hardwood rail for tracking the jig. It is smaller than the last one because that's all I had. LOL!

This board is wider than the last to accommodate wider slabs of wood. The original version was not able to handle more than 8 inches in width. The wider holes allow for a carriage bolt head to be recessed in the jig. The carriage bolts are also longer than in the first version to act as a fulcrum for thicker, and wider pieces.

As before, due to humidity and moisture problems which occur in the middle of summer, even with air-conditioning, I applied two coats of Seal Coat and two coats of waterborne poly.










Two of my fellow LJ's Bob/ Grizz and Andy/GFADVM suggested that I use knobs instead of wing nuts. I was able to locate on Amazon the knobs for about $.70 apiece. The bolts are set back to provide a fulcrum for the dog bone shaped hold downs. The ratio and leverages about 4 to 1 providing adequate strength to hold the board while ripping a straight edge.










This allowed me to rip wider boards that I milled on my band saw.










*A nice straight edge!*
*
AS ALWAYS, COMMENTS, HUMOR AND CRITICISMS WELCOME!*


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Doc, that's a nice jig and it looks like it will work very well. It will make a great addition to your shop.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Thanks Charles!

Now I have two???? LOL!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


You done good Mr. Tom Maybe a little sand paper glued to the hold down points will give it a little extra grip,for the extra heavy wood .


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea Jim!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Right-O any time.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Hey Tom, what if you slotted the holes in your hold downs to give you a little more lateral freedom when clamping up a piece? Just a thought buddy!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Lee,

I did drill the holes diameters larger than the bolt. I also have riser blocks for the back if necessary.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Nice jig Tom, I think you have convinced me that I need new specs, I had to look a couple of times to see the hardwood rail…lol


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Tom, great jig for beefy stock, as shown. You must feel secure now. Keep rolling, I mean cutting !

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Good ideas and improvement Tom. My straightedge jig is obsolete. Been wanting to make a better one, but you know how that goes sometimes. I think I'm being pushed now on this one so I'll get it closer to the top of the list. As a1Jim mentioned, the sandpaper is a good idea. I used a few strips on a resaw jig for the band saw and it gives a lot of holding power.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Serge,You da Man! Thanks!

How are your cabinets?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Phil,

Thanks for checking it out. It works. LOL!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Dave,

The ratio on my hold downs and the design seem to be doing a good job of keeeping the material stable. But I'm going to keep the sandpaper in mind.

Thanks!


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


great jig Tom. That looks like a safer and handy way to rip the edges nice and straight.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Glad this one worked out for you. I also have 2 straight edge jigs. The second one is 8' long and uses the TS fence rather than the miter slot.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Peter,
So far so good! Thanks!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Andy,

Never catch up to you! LOL!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


You don't need the 8'er until you start milling 8' logs!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Andy,

I have a chain saw mill, but I'm too much of a woosie to mill 8 ft planks. Currently designing/building a bench/stand, but it might be undersized. But I don't have the big boy tools/toys to run a band saw mill, and no place to put stuff. Whatever I get I'll appreciate.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


I told you I started out with a chainsaw mill but just wasn't hoss enough to run it. Then the CL Gods shined on me and I found my LT15. Been a happy camper ever since!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Andy,

Shine a little light on this woosie/poor guy!


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...





> Serge,You da Man! Thanks!
> How are your cabinets?
> - DocSavage45


Tom, my cabinets are dead ! I hung them high on the wall ! 
The oil finish being dry, the next step will be applying one or two coats of wipe-on poly. And since there will be room on the French cleats either on sides, I may built two more cabinets, or perhaps hand two plywood panels the same height to hang awkward tools that won't fit in a cabinet, think yard sticks as example. I'm still waiting for inspiration from Universe though !  For now the idea is still in my mind.

Best,

Serge


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


LOL!

You and Clint Eastwood! With the french cleats you can reorder the cabinets if you change your mind? Possibly a cabinet with a plexiglass or glass panel?


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Tom, I like your idea of contrasting façades for new cabinets, but not clear. I should come up with something nice and useful, but I'm in no hurry. Well, few coffees could help. Thanks.

Best,

Serge


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Serge,

I know you aren't one for visual clutter. (from your blog pics). I'm drinking Colombian. LOL!


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Great job on this very practical jig. Its sure to be a busy tool in your shop.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> *ROUGH CUT STRAIGHTEDGE CUTTING JIG WITH KNOBS II (THE NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION!)*
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking in!

I'm getting prepped for some chain saw mill madness! LOL!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*

*TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*










*I am in the process of preparing lumber that I'm getting from nature!* Charles Neil did a "Resawing" DVD many years ago, it may be available or may not. Charles demonstrated resawing techniques using a tablesaw and the bandsaw.
The jig presented here is made up of available shop materials. I used MDF because I had it as well as three-quarter inch, fir plywood. What you see is the assembled jig.










The jig is made to go over tablesaw fence. The plywood edge is where the resawing piece is butted up against and anchored down with a clamp not currently shown.










As you can see here are the parts to be assembled.










As with all my other projects the wood received two coats of Seal Coat and two coats of waterborne poly.

*Thanks for looking, your comments, criticisms and humor is welcome!*


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*
> 
> *TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*
> 
> ...


' I am in the process of preparing lumber that I'm getting from nature!...' By that I presume you mean it will be wet, in which case, please be careful Tom. Having said that, the Jig looks as if it will do the job…nice one!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*
> 
> *TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*
> 
> ...


Looks like a winner Tom


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*
> 
> *TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*
> 
> ...


Phil,
My most careful place is in the shop!
Thanks!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*
> 
> *TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim!


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*
> 
> *TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*
> 
> ...


Nice blog with great photographs-thanks for the time you took to share.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*
> 
> *TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*
> 
> ...


John,

Thanks for taking time to check it out.


----------



## BigEG (Jul 18, 2015)

DocSavage45 said:


> *TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*
> 
> *TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*
> 
> ...


Looks great, think I will try it myself.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*
> 
> *TABLESAW RESAWING JIG ADAPTED FROM CHARLES NEIL'S RESAWING DVD.*
> 
> ...


Tony,

It has many uses for vertical sawing with a table saw, as Phil toldme, "be careful". Release of tension in any wood can bind the saw blade, therefore multiple passes were advised by Charles.

Good Luck!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*

*CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*

Yep, fellow lumberjock's another jig for resawing in a small shop from Charles Neil's video on resawing, which can be found now on his website if you want to see this in action. Several years ago Charles made a DVD on resawing, which I have. I think I asked him to make it, maybe not. But all the credit goes Charles.
I'm doing a small blog here on this which I posted as a project. It works great on my Grizzly G0555 bandsaw with the riser installed.










I used materials available on hand in my shop. The dowel rod is 12 inches from base to the tip with some extra glued in the three-quarter inch plywood used for the base. As you can see it is a triangulated point to provide a stable base for clamping down to my G0555. After establishing the point of contact with the dowel rod I cut the base.










I also cut 30°/60° right triangle measured from the tip of the dowel rod to the end of the base. Please note the groove in the end of the plywood, which provided a cradle for me to glue and pin nail the dowel rod after it had been glued into the base. I used 5 min. epoxy to provide a strong bond for the dowel rod insertion into the base, which I had bored with a Forstner bit.










In Charles' video, he uses a magnetic clamp which you may have seen that will anchor jigs and feather boards to a metal saw table. This was too expensive for my tastes and pocketbook. So I epoxied two rare Earth magnets into the base in holes drilled to the depth of magnets with a Forstner bit.










The magnets provide some holding power along with clamping the base of the jig to the bandsaw. It is important to make sure that this point of contact jig is in parallel to the bandsaw blade.


















These two pictures show a test cut using a scrap pine board and a half inch bandsaw blade.

*Hope this is helpful. Your comments, criticisms and humor are always welcome!
Thanks for reading*


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> ...


Looks as if it works well Tom, nice one! keep up all these jigs and re-sawings, you'll be able to open up your own Timber Yard…lol


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> ...


Phil,

LOL! Got a farmer in my area with two bandsaw mills and a professional yard selling hardwood about 40 miles from here. What do you think?

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> ...


Phil,

Did a forum topic on chainsaw mills to see if there were suggestions and advice. My bech will be my future projct post


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> ...


Great jig.Looks to be very useful.thanks for sharing.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> ...


Marty,

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> ...


Nice jig!

I love the control I get from mine.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> ...


Looks simple and small enough to store anywhere. I like mine but it takes up a lot of room.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> ...


Lew,

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> ...


Dave,

Thanks! I'd like to see yours?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> ...


Tom, I posted it 1 1/2 years ago. Its in my projects if you like to see it. Does everything I want it to.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> ...


Added this jig to my favorites Tom. Thanks for the blog.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> ...


Lee,

As I mentioned Charles has the resawing video on his site for free. Lots of other good stuff as well. It's pretty simple design,

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> *CHARLES NEIL BANDSAW RESAWING JIG II FOR RESAWING OR SLICING VENEER ON THE SMALL BANDSAW*
> 
> ...


Dave,

I'll check it out.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*

_*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_

This is a project I needed to do to work on my boxes. I'm sharing details for LJ's who might want to build their own if they haven't already.

Minnesota winter means enclosed shop. Dust! I needed a table that would fill a number of functions for me. I wanted a large enough space to sand furniture parts as well as making boxes. I'm providing this blog for those of you who want to make a slightly larger down draft table/box. I have a 1 1/2 hp delta dust collector with 4 inch flex tubing running from my Garden shed into my shop. The 4 inch tubing and corrugated flex hose reduces the air flow. I also built a 50 gallon Thein chip collector and that all reduces the suction. I found a way around it for now while making boxes. I use plywood to cover half of the top increasing the suction.

I added 3/4 holes to the pegboard to increase the air flow. A Stympy Nubbs idea when he wasn't using Rockler parts. He built both types and you can check him out. Otherwise I have laid out my steps using my "some day I'm gonna use this" materials.

Kiefer posted a hood to go over his down draft table which I will aapt later when I have to close the shop again to Minnesota winter and kick up the heat and dust! LOL!

:









* I drilled 140 three-quarter inch holes* into a 2' x 4' pegboard. These were drilled with a three-quarter inch hole saw. Due to its coarseness in cutting and the softness of the pegboard there was some tear out on the backside.

:









After I treated the pegboard with a coat of Seal Coat. I proceeded to use my oscillating sander I proceeded to sand down the tear out on the back of the pegboard.

:

















Assembled the frame from materials that I culled from the construction materials in my shop that were not cupped, warped, twisted. I used a lap joint with glue and pin nailer. I haven't made any corner braces so I used square 2×4 blocking for clamping and holding the frame square.

:









I had cut dado slots to the width/thickness of the pegboard. And I had to trim the pegboard that the slots.










The bottom of the 2×4' box has a half inch rabbit joint to accommodate a half-inch thick 2×4' piece of MDF. The rubber mallet that's a persuader.



















Again, I used available materials from my shop to make a V-shaped vortex. This table is designed by available materials versus a materials list to the design of table. The rails are glued and screwed. But tacked first with a pin nailer.

:









This is is a set of rails notched into the frame to support the thin pegboard as the dado grooves were not sufficient.

:









I was able to purchase an inexpensive 4 inch exhaust port for about four bucks on Amazon. The holes were cut with a hole saw slightly smaller in the center approximately 3 1/2 inches high and two side holes with another hole saw approximately three-quarter inches in diameter. This provided enough air volume to meet the dimensions of the exhaust port.

:









I painted the pegboard with an exterior grade tinted primer which I had in my shop and added some resistance from the top. The pictures show the pegboard slide in over the rails noted above.

:









mixing my own wood filler from yellow, glue and the sawdust from the wood to fix the punky holes in the front of the table before painting.

:









Painted the complete frame/box with exterior grade white ceiling primer.

: Assembled/painted components of the downdraft table.

:








.

Attached the exhaust port and sealed with caulking.

:









Purchased some three-quarter inch rubber square feet at a good price from Amazon.com that I attached with three-quarter inch wood screws.

:









*Did a test run with a porous rubber sanding mat purchased from Amazon which sits perfectly on top of my woodworkers bench. It works! LOL!*

*As always comments and suggestions are welcome and thanks for checking it out!*


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


That's a whole lotta hole drilling! How well does it collect and reduce dust?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Good work Tom very cool design and super build.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Charlie!

Resting up from the work you di with Northern Woods? Nice job sir!

I get more suction with the plywood added to the top when working on a smaller project like a box. It's pretty good and I hope to improve the vacuum in my dust collection by adding some plastic pipe when finances allow.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim,

Haven't seen you posting in awhile? But I am doing more now and on computer less.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Tom…that is one large downdraft table and a very nice one at that…! It takes a lot air suction to grab all that dust.
I had to re do my top and make it in 2 sections…that allowed me to use combinations that either had holes or a solid top. Let the sanding begin…!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Greg,

Hope all went well at the jazz festival. I can sand outside now. I enjoy being outside. In the winter I can continue on. Kiefer's shroud can improve the dust gathering. But you know about that stuff. LOL!


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Great info on your blog Tom. Most of my projects are of the "smaller kind" so I just may make my down draft table a bit smaller to help save some valuable space in my almost 2 car garage/shop! 
Thanks Tom!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Tony,

I don't really have as much shop floor space as I need.But I had to build this for more than one function.

Post yours when you're done!


----------



## GreaseMonkey2275 (Mar 30, 2015)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Nice job! I think I will have to do something similar when I build my down draft sanding table.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Jake,

Thanks!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


That's a great looking table Tom… like you say no excuses come winter! You can't find anything in my shop at the moment for sawdust…lol


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Good build Doc. Yours is a lot prettier than mine. Hope it works for you this winter. I made mine much smaller as I don,t build furniture anymore, just boxes and bowls. I can not see the dust going into the holes but I also do not see it floating in the shop either. I also hook to a 4" drop form a cyclone w/6" line runs. A question, I sometimes get a whistle sound from the air going thru the holes, do you?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Phil,

Thanks for checking in. Hey how's the dinning set coming?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


poospleasure,

I'm thinking good suction through small holes? Like whistling. larger holes probably prevents that.

Thanks!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Good blog Tom. I will use this info for when I get around building mine. It's that space thing that keeps me from doing it.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Dave,

You probably can make it narrower? Klaus mounted his on the wall and folds up when through? It's worth the time for your health, and that damn dust? LOL!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


That's a thought Tom, a fold up table. Hmmm. Have to do some thinking.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Maybe a hook or a nail? LOL! I would build a smaller box if i had time or extra space. It's simpler.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


I don't have room for it  but great idea and workout.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Dutchy,

Thanks! You do have limitations but a smaller version that's portable might work?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


I really like your downdraft table and I am looking at building a new one as mine is too small.

Do you have any idea of the square inches of opening in all the holes on the top. Also, how much cfm is your system pulling?

I am wondering if you need a certain amount of flow rate through the holes to be effective at capturing small dust. Bill Pentz suggests for a 2' x 4' table needing around 600-700 cfm. In addition, they need short walls around three sides.

Given that sanding produces fine dust and is the most hazardous, getting the adequate cfm is critical.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Thanks,

In the blog I note size and number of holes. 3/4 inch. I also note the 1 /5 hp Delta dust collector I believe is at 1200 cfm. Still really inadequate for really good down draft. Their are fans that can be added to increase the out flow. They are for increasing air flow in heating systems.

As I mentioned I will also be using Kiefer's idea of a collapsible hood when sanding. I also have a grizzly air purifier. and I have an idea for using a 20 inch box fan as I got about ten mico filters from the Habitat for Humanity Re Use store.

Also have set up a dust suction from my shop vac, but it will zap me do to high air movement.

The top is a half inch below the top edge and the bottom is a 1/2 inch inset.

Also straigh pipe will produce less resistance and it's in the futer when money allows. LOL!

Hope this answered your questions.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


Given your system and piping, the cfm at entry to the table is likely much less than the 1200 cfm. Typically, mfg exaggerate their dust collector performance.

I guess the question I was asking is more generic. What are the guidelines for making an effective downdraft table.? What size holes for example and how many real cfm for a given table size. Pentz suggests 600-700 cfm using 3 hp motor and 13" impeller. Are these realisric or does anyone have better suggestions?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table*
> 
> _*DOWNDRAFT TABLE BUILD - 2016*_
> 
> ...


A 3 hp dust collector is beyond my means. The table is determined by what materials were on hand and not designed first. with a materials list generated.

You might post your question on the forum?

Best of luck!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Maple, Murphy, and Me,*

*Murphy always has a treat in store for me.* 









My friend CharlieK (on LJ's) lives in MN/St.Paul area. A town called Fridley. He had purchased a trailer load of rough milled hard maple and he had a lot left over which he was wanting to sell to get it out of his garage Took my 1990 3/4 ton truck and traveled 124 miles to have lunch and pick up some maple. Had a full truck bed up to the top of the sides of maple and I was returning home in the dark. About 11 miles from home my front passenger side tire wall gave out (used seldom but 18 years old?) And I had to call for assistance. Turns out we couldn't tow the truck due to all the hard maple in the back would put to much stress against the tailgate. The guy's station is a block or so from my house. Had him bring my old tire that had been sitting on the ground under a tree and we changed the tire which has rot for the blown tire.

He lifted the truck and put the spare on which shows weakness in the structure. Got it home late. (situation normal afu) Called our local salvage yard, for used tire. NA Called local tire replacement and my mech. No used available,and the truck needs new tires. Even though it's not a commuter it handles my plowing needs. And it needs good tires for occasional use.










*Also didn't want to store the wood outside this winte*r as I'd done that a few years ago and when I uncovered the pile in spring had ants throughout the wood pile.
Thought I'd build a lumber rack in my sandstone walls basement but couldn't find an empty 8 ft. long space. To shorten this up….I moved and cleaned and constructed a wood rack that sits on bricks as I get water in the basement ( no sump pump)

*Actually just finished unloading and stacking the wood in 10 degree temps.*

*Thanks for checking it out!*









*All comments and suggestions appreciated!*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


Looks good Tom, lots of work but once it's dry enough you will have some great wood to build some great projects.
Sorry to hear about you tough trip home.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim! Now that the truck is unloaded I found a reasonable deal on some 50 k tires but I have to drive 44 miles. But it's worth 150 bucks????


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


Tom…that is a lot of frustration to go through…and thqat sorta stuff never happens at a convenient time…but you got some great lumber and when all is done you will have some good tires on your truck. When something annoying happens I just visualize the fact that before long it will be over and I will be sitting back and relaxicating at home.

Best therapy…plan a new project for that maple…


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

I'm really sorry that you had such a tough time getting home that night. On the other hand, your lumber rack looks great! I am looking forward to seeing what you make with that maple.

BTW, I heard that Murphy can't touch you if you wear garlic and wood chips around your neck


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


Greg, 
Hoping in June to stop and be able to start with woodworking and I now have walnut, ash, spalted maple and the hard maple now drying in the basement. The tires were old like me. LOL! And they had good tread, but life happens???? I'm safe and I have a story to share with you all. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


Charlie,
The best laid plans???? But Murphy is my mentor. As Greg said I will have new tires on my old truck pretty soon.

Thanks for seeing where your wood ended up!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


Tom, someone once told me there is no such thing as a great deal. In one hand you get a good deal and in the other hand something gets taken away. At least you made it home and can start thinking of what to make with it.
Murphy just likes teasing you.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


Hey Dave,
Could have been better and it could have been much worse. At least the plow wasn't on the truck yet. :<D Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## Serradura (Jan 29, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


It's all matter of perspective… The pile of wood would cost a fortune where I live, (4 new tires would cost less, even the special ones on my van)....


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


The things we all do because of being wood hoarders. Way to get it done sir.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


Hey Gerrit,
An unexpected surprise. Thanks for checking it out. My biggest positive in all of this is The tire didn't do anything but give out. I'm unharmed and Murphy is my mentor. Just have to realize the lessons that he teaches.

The Maple is more than I need right now but I will stop working at my profession in June and I will be living life your way. Only here in boring farm country. But like you I will adjust and survive.. LOL!

Take care!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


Monte,

Maybe that's it but maybe it's cause were connected to the wood? Thanks for checking it out,


----------



## drewpy (Sep 7, 2014)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


Great storage rack, Doc. I'm looking forward to see what it becomes.

Glad you made it home safe.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


Hi Tom, Glad to hear that Murphy likes it better up your way, keep him entertained Please!! ha ha ha. Some nice timber, well worth the hassle.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


Drew,

Thanks! That was the best thing , next to having materials now to move forward. appreciate your checking it out!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


Hey Phil,

How are you doin? It's getting colder here and maybe Murphy will want to head south. I hear your place is really nice this time of the year? LOL!


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


*Time to kick Murphy's law in the ass and let Murphy know that there is a new sheriff in town and it is called
"Tom's Law"*


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


Interesting Greg. Could you postulate what that would be? LOL!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


I don't know. A blowout sucks, but it happening only 11 miles from home seems fortunate and better than somewhere midway on a 124 mile trip. Plus you got a nice haul of maple to show for it. I've learned to be a bit more optimistic in my views  Nice rack there too Doc.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


*I'm in agreement with you Bill!* Could have gone down in such a way that I wouldn't be writing this? Could have happened while I had the plow on the truck in 20 below weather. That would truly be irritating. LOL!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...





> Could have gone down in such a way that I wouldn t be writing this? Could have happened while I had the plow on the truck in 20 below weather. That would truly be irritating. LOL!
> 
> - DocSavage45


I didn't want to mention the first and thankfully it didn't go down that way. And the second, well that would be a chilling experience to say the least


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Maple, Murphy, and Me,*
> 
> *Murphy always has a treat in store for me.*
> 
> ...


Both real probabilities. (not laughing) Going to take my load free truck and get it some new paws tommorrow as weather will be reasonable.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table Materials Driven*

Hey LJ's,

*Just uploaded another video blog for your viewing pleasure or???LOL! *

It is an extension of the previous blog as I'd hoped to do a video but really didn't like what I saw. LOL!

*Who is that guy?*

Please click on the URL to see it.






I'd appreciate a like and a comment as well as your creative comments here.

*Please hit the like button. If you like it.*

Thanks for Checking it out.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table Materials Driven*
> 
> Hey LJ's,
> 
> ...


Well Cecil B
I would have to say thats a very cool introduction!
The table looks to work fine.
Video shows everything OK no technical isues there .
I have the same problem with ROS trying to set them down!
Just what is ADHD I could not work it out, I thought it was something to do with your location, ...but your in Saint James, Minnesota, and its not your initals ...all very odd.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table Materials Driven*
> 
> Hey LJ's,
> 
> ...


Really, Tom? It's May 23rd, and there's still that much snow on the ground in Manitssocold?
Brilliant work, but,
Two things:
1) Wouldn't it be more effective with the hose inlet on the bottom?;
B) You see that spout sticking off the back of your ROS? A hose can be connected right to that, you know.
I know what ADHD is. Also, I know what OCD is. Also, I know I'm fairly anal, sometimes.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table Materials Driven*
> 
> Hey LJ's,
> 
> ...


Robert,

ADHD is Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder. Mine is an unmedicated inattentive type. Low level patience, but my brain is moving in many directions at once.

Check it out here

https://www.cdc.gov/ncbddd/adhd/diagnosis.html

Thanks for your input.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table Materials Driven*
> 
> Hey LJ's,
> 
> ...


Mark,

The inlet is set so it can sit on my bench or in the video on my saw. The plywood produces a vortex toward the hole. I wrote about it in my previous blog.

Had a hose set up on the ROS. would you believe that the winter makes the shop very dry and I got zapped from the electrical charge build up. LOL!

Will be making the exhaust port hole bigger. The plywood over half the table also helps . Planning a hood for it much like Klaus Kiefier.

Thanks for checking it out. Night!


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table Materials Driven*
> 
> Hey LJ's,
> 
> ...


You are getting might fancy with these video's Tom. Nice work..
One thing I have done to my downdraft table is to get some solid thin pads that allow me to cover up different configurations of the holes when necessary. It takes a tremendous amount of suction from a dust collector to provide sufficient suction on every hole of a large downdraft table. Many times when sanding a smaller piece I find it advantageous to close off (cover) many of the holes that aren't being used to increase suction on the table


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table Materials Driven*
> 
> Hey LJ's,
> 
> ...


Greg,

Thanks for checking out the video. The video with me using the ROS is without a half inch piece of plywood that sits on one side while sanding. To increase air volume draw on the other side. As I told mark I did have a hose on the ROS while experimenting, and it built up static charges that zapped me.

If I do it again I will not use the pegboard as I drilled out around a hundred holes. The larger holes and fewer holes may also increase the downdraft. My new 3 hp dust collector might help?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table Materials Driven*
> 
> Hey LJ's,
> 
> ...


OK thanks for the medical education, ....come to think of it I might have the same, I certainly seem to fit the symptoms !

And Mark I just checked and I found I have one of those too!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table Materials Driven*
> 
> Hey LJ's,
> 
> ...


Robert,

You're welcome. Many people have it but are unaware.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table Materials Driven*
> 
> Hey LJ's,
> 
> ...





> my brain is moving in many directions at once.
> 
> - DocSavage45


That explains my problem!

Nice video.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Shop Made 2'x4' Down Draft Table Materials Driven*
> 
> Hey LJ's,
> 
> ...


Lew,

Lots of on line information. But if it doesn't create problems for you it's OK. 

Thanks for commenting.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*MY hybrid Woodworkers bench from recycled materials*

*Hey Lj's,*
*
This is a video version of a handwritten blog when I decided to take the fixed bench attached to my wall and make it functional for hand work, and my being 5'8" and shrinking according to my doctor*.

You can refer to the handwritten blog which is

http://lumberjocks.com/DocSavage45/blog/42133

I'd appreciate your watching as I had a good time creating this video.

To watch it click on the URL

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIxPpqpY12k*

and go to YouTube to check it out. Hit the like button and leave a comment. It's appreciated!

Your comments and positive criticisms as well as humor is appreciated.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY hybrid Woodworkers bench from recycled materials*
> 
> *Hey Lj's,*
> *
> ...


I have to say that's a lot of recycled material. Not job for the incredible shrinking man.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY hybrid Woodworkers bench from recycled materials*
> 
> *Hey Lj's,*
> *
> ...


I'm now taking double vitamin D, Dave. LOL! Thanks!


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY hybrid Woodworkers bench from recycled materials*
> 
> *Hey Lj's,*
> *
> ...


Hi Doc,

Can I download a video from vimeo onto Lumberjocks? Have you tried Vimeo?

Cathy


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *MY hybrid Woodworkers bench from recycled materials*
> 
> *Hey Lj's,*
> *
> ...


Cathy,

I'd not heard of it til you mentioned it here. Did check it out. I'm doing something really simple with my windows 10 recent upgrade. At this point I'm staying basic with my pictures of previous projects. I'm having some fun. Haven't looked into embedding a video on LJ's yet.

My video's are uploaded to YouTube and I paste the URL in the blog post.

*Thanks for checking in!*

My


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Drill Press table with dust collection*

*Hey LJ's ,*

Posted another video of my version of a drill press table. I adapted the dust collection idea from Stumpy Nubbs.

My video can be seen on YouTube.

*The URL: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRQuFUbqPTI*

Please like and subscribe if you like the video.

And you can review the written blog here

http://lumberjocks.com/DocSavage45/blog/60170

*Thanks for checking it out!*


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Drill Press table with dust collection*
> 
> *Hey LJ's ,*
> 
> ...


Great video Tom! Beats the heck out of my little dinky drill press!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Drill Press table with dust collection*
> 
> *Hey LJ's ,*
> 
> ...


Tony I have had it for awhile. Sat in a box for a few years. Prices now are


> ?


Thanks for checking out my video. Need a like on it if you did. Thanks!


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Drill Press table with dust collection*
> 
> *Hey LJ's ,*
> 
> ...


LOL! TV prices go down and everything else goes up! You got my like and you deserve it Tom! I haven't done much in the shop in a while for one thing it's way too hot for the other thing I'm recovering from prostate surgery. 
Do you know what happened to Klaus?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Drill Press table with dust collection*
> 
> *Hey LJ's ,*
> 
> ...


I like it Tom and glad you are getting things ready for projects to come. I do the same in the fall.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Grizzly 3 hp 220 15 inch planer*

Hey LJ's,,Been contemplating the purchase of a more powerful planer.

Been looking at Grizzly's 15 inch series including the bare bones model.

*Looking at the web site last night I noticed that the 15 inch planers were not in stock but I could place an order. Whoa! Uncle Donald 's tariffs are alive and well! 275 dollars *!

The bare bones was in stock* without the tarrif charge*, so I bit the bullet and ordered

This Machine:










It means I have to build a movable cart that will hold it and allow me to maneuver it outside or attached to my newly installed 220 3 hp dust collection which I have been posting progress on Instagram.

*As always comments, are welcome.

Thanks for checking in.*

Just got an email it's been shipped.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Grizzly 3 hp 220 15 inch planer*
> 
> Hey LJ's,,Been contemplating the purchase of a more powerful planer.
> 
> ...


Congrats Tom I hope it does the job for you.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Grizzly 3 hp 220 15 inch planer*
> 
> Hey LJ's,,Been contemplating the purchase of a more powerful planer.
> 
> ...


A great choice Tom…I have had a Grizzly 15" planer for 10+ years and it is a workhorse. Have you looked into the cost of adding carbide cutters in the future? I personally think carbide cutters are the best thing since Louisiana Gumbo and worth every penny.
I like the design of your machine. The table remains stationary and the top unit moves. Mine is just the opposite with the motor in the bottom of the cabinet and the table height being adjustable. A drawback because I cannot build an extended infeed or outfeed table…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Grizzly 3 hp 220 15 inch planer*
> 
> Hey LJ's,,Been contemplating the purchase of a more powerful planer.
> 
> ...


Jim,

Thanks!


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Grizzly 3 hp 220 15 inch planer*
> 
> Hey LJ's,,Been contemplating the purchase of a more powerful planer.
> 
> ...


Whoa! That's a nice machine, Tom! Congrats my friend.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Grizzly 3 hp 220 15 inch planer*
> 
> Hey LJ's,,Been contemplating the purchase of a more powerful planer.
> 
> ...


Greg,

Probably would have waited a while longer. Other priorities, but my plan has been to use what mother nature and God provide. In the movie "Evan Almighty," God ( Morgan Freeman) says " People pray for things all the time, I just give them the opportunity to make it happen. With opportunities come other problems to solve? Like the walnut tree laying in my yard, which I have to mill myself. And I now have to build a solar kiln to kill powder post beetles in the rough sawn maple I purchased last fall.

Continuing my practice for 2 years, because as my wife said "it pays for your woodworking."

Also met with the wood sculptor in Mankato 2 time now.

Getting closer to a healthy shop. Dust collection installed,

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Grizzly 3 hp 220 15 inch planer*
> 
> Hey LJ's,,Been contemplating the purchase of a more powerful planer.
> 
> ...


Charlie,

I now have a lot of potential material, I say potential because I can't seem to get past that. Murphy keeps throwing things I need to handle before that happens?

I wanted a bit more but this guy should meet my current needs, and I can't afford to spend any more on tools. Until woodworking starts making some money?

Going to rain next 5 days re: weather bug. So much for chemical treating the wood. I will just have to put one foot in front of the other.

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Grizzly 3 hp 220 15 inch planer*
> 
> Hey LJ's,,Been contemplating the purchase of a more powerful planer.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom
Maybe I missed what you're going to treat the wood with, but be careful what you use because some chemicals off fume for a long time and anything you make may smell for a long time making your product unsellable to someone sensitive to odor like my wife and me.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Grizzly 3 hp 220 15 inch planer*
> 
> Hey LJ's,,Been contemplating the purchase of a more powerful planer.
> 
> ...


Jim ,

Borax solutions which are also used to treat vegetables, thanks I'll have my wife check that out


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Grizzly 3 hp 220 15 inch planer*
> 
> Hey LJ's,,Been contemplating the purchase of a more powerful planer.
> 
> ...


That should work Tom,I had a customer use Borax on some mold on a large area and there was no smell that I could detect.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Grizzly 3 hp 220 15 inch planer*
> 
> Hey LJ's,,Been contemplating the purchase of a more powerful planer.
> 
> ...


Jim,

Boric Acid and Borax can be mixed in a hot water solution. It's a stopgap measure until I can construct a solar greenhouse/kiln


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Grizzly 3 hp 220 15 inch planer*
> 
> Hey LJ's,,Been contemplating the purchase of a more powerful planer.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a winning mixture.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Grizzly 3 hp 220 15 inch planer*
> 
> Hey LJ's,,Been contemplating the purchase of a more powerful planer.
> 
> ...


Navy uses it.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Grizzly 3 hp 220 15 inch planer*
> 
> Hey LJ's,,Been contemplating the purchase of a more powerful planer.
> 
> ...


Good move on purchasing the planer Tom. I had the opportunity to use that model years back. It was a great machine. The only problem was, it wasn't mine.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Grizzly 3 hp 220 15 inch planer*
> 
> Hey LJ's,,Been contemplating the purchase of a more powerful planer.
> 
> ...


Dave,

LOL!

Thanks!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *Grizzly 3 hp 220 15 inch planer*
> 
> Hey LJ's,,Been contemplating the purchase of a more powerful planer.
> 
> ...


The planer was delivered and it was on a pallet and left outside my shop door. The trucking company sent a different driver who came 2 hours earlier than I was informed. Grrr! Took me several hours to get the 410 pound bear uncreated,off the pallet and through my shop door. A friend asked, "how did you get it inside?" I said "Slowly and carefully."

Now I have to build a mobile base that will allow me to move the 410 pond bear in and out of my shop. Ordered 4 inch casters, hope that's enough.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*My take on a Thein Chip Collector*

*
Hey LJ's Check out my new chip collector*

My first embedded video!





View on YouTube

*Your comments and thoughts about doing it better would be helpful.*

Not sure where this will go. LOL!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My take on a Thein Chip Collector*
> 
> *
> Hey LJ's Check out my new chip collector*
> ...


Very well done Tom. cool build.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My take on a Thein Chip Collector*
> 
> *
> Hey LJ's Check out my new chip collector*
> ...


Easy to follow?

Your comments are appreciated and I need a like on the YOUTube channel? LOL!

Thanks Jim


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My take on a Thein Chip Collector*
> 
> *
> Hey LJ's Check out my new chip collector*
> ...


Great build, lots of storage for the chips and dust


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My take on a Thein Chip Collector*
> 
> *
> Hey LJ's Check out my new chip collector*
> ...


Thanks Norm,

Any critique? Looking to improve watch time.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My take on a Thein Chip Collector*
> 
> *
> Hey LJ's Check out my new chip collector*
> ...


Hey Tom….Looks like a lot of evolution and improvements in your shop…nice…!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My take on a Thein Chip Collector*
> 
> *
> Hey LJ's Check out my new chip collector*
> ...


Thanks Greg,

Please check it out on YouTube and like and subscribe.

Trying to build the channel!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My take on a Thein Chip Collector*
> 
> *
> Hey LJ's Check out my new chip collector*
> ...


Great job Tom. We can all breath a little easier now. That barrel will hold a lot of chips.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My take on a Thein Chip Collector*
> 
> *
> Hey LJ's Check out my new chip collector*
> ...


Very nice build Tom.! Just what the doctor ordered…. a great addition to your shop!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My take on a Thein Chip Collector*
> 
> *
> Hey LJ's Check out my new chip collector*
> ...


Hey Dave,

Don't know how efficient it will be with my new 3 hp surface planer.

Thanks for checking it out. Did you like me on YouTube?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My take on a Thein Chip Collector*
> 
> *
> Hey LJ's Check out my new chip collector*
> ...


Tony ,

The old one with 4 inch ports worked well. Bought a kit from Rockler, and used the same method but smaller carriage bolts. The size of the separator reduces the available space in the drum. I saw that after I built it and attatched the pipes.

Thanks for the comment on YouTube.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

DocSavage45 said:


> *My take on a Thein Chip Collector*
> 
> *
> Hey LJ's Check out my new chip collector*
> ...


I went back and put a "like" on your video Tom! Thanks for reminding me!

I know the chips can add up fast and you do need something huge to collect them. If your blades are sharp your chips will be fluffy and fill that drum up really quick.

I built a shop at a property we owned a long time ago in MA. Later I bought a 3 hp planer from Grizzly but I couldn't afford a vacuum or bagging system; that came later. So I just let the chips hit the floor. Don't do this on a windy day! LOL!!
This is what it looks like when I was planing rough pine board for a gazebo I was building for two good friends. I bagged the shavings and put them out on the curb for a lady to pic up. She used them for her horses bedding. 
.








.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Lawn Tractor/ Wood shed from repurposed construction materials*

What have I been doing???? Haven't posted projects.

Needed a place to put our new used Poulan Pro lawn tractor and to store lumber I'm milling.

*As always comments and critiques welcome!

If ya got a minute like me on YouTube.

Thanks!*

Another great idea that wasn't except instead of cost of new materials there was the cost of time??? and You betcha Murphy was in there helping. Took a lot of video and pictures but I'm thinking it's only interesting to me. LOL!


----------

